# Army.ca Meeting & Greeting in Toronto



## navymich (16 Jul 2006)

I'm on leave soon and will be in Toronto for a bit.  I've talked to a couple others who will be around, and decided to post this to see who all comes out of the woodwork.  

Thinking about Friday, 28 July.  Anyone interested, post some suggestions for times and places, or an alternate date if that doesn't work.

Mich


----------



## FredDaHead (17 Jul 2006)

I'd go but I have no idea for places... and I'd appreciate if someone has a couch or something such where I could crash. Or a suggestion for a cheap hotel/motel.  

So... yah, I'd be in... maybe.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jul 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> I'd go but I have no idea for places... and I'd appreciate if someone has a couch or something such where I could crash. Or a suggestion for a cheap hotel/motel.
> 
> So... yah, I'd be in... maybe.



You're in the Navy.  Didn't you know:
1. You can get yourself clean 
2. You can have a good meal 
3. You can do whatever you feel. 
Apparently it's fun to stay at the YMCA.... ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (17 Jul 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> You're in the Navy.  Didn't you know:
> 1. You can get yourself clean
> 2. You can have a good meal
> 3. You can do whatever you feel.
> Apparently it's fun to stay at the YMCA.... ;D



I don't fit the "main" Navy stereotype though, so maybe staying at YMCA isn't safe for my behind...


----------



## SigOpDraco (17 Jul 2006)

If this comes around and I could make it, I'd be more than happy to buy a drink or two(dozen) for ya people. 

Hehe, kissin' arse before I'm even in BMQ


----------



## MikeL (17 Jul 2006)

I'm in 

Anyone got any good hotel sugestions, something close to the airport would be cool since I'm flying out of Pearson on Saturday.


----------



## c.jacob (17 Jul 2006)

I can make it to Toronto if I'm given an address or directions.  And I'll bring my coin ;D


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> I can make it to Toronto id I'm given an address or directions.  *And I'll bring my coin ;D*



Shhh, don't remind people.

Okay, we need a local to determine a place.  Anyone?


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (17 Jul 2006)

I live in Toronto,  I know of a few good places to go,  although none near the airport and the only cheep hotel I know is way downtown.  If you guys  (including the gals) want,  I can look at where can look into places to go - give the place a heads up sailors are comming ;-) . Off the top of my head I'd suggest Brass Taps on Carlton - good prices/food and it has pool tabel.  Also it is a short drunken stumbel away from a few cheep a hoteles.  I know on Parliment street there are a few other pubs.... or perhaps something in Midtown. I would suggest sttering clear of Richmond street though.   I live downtown,  but anyehere in TO is good for me (if ttc goes there, so can I)


----------



## c.jacob (17 Jul 2006)

Perhaps we could make it a pub crawl.  :cheers:


----------



## Loachman (17 Jul 2006)

There's a very good chance that I would be able to attend that night.


----------



## medicineman (17 Jul 2006)

Depending on how things go with my move, I`d be game.
Just need time, place and if there is parking that is safe and cheap nearby.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jul 2006)

Ok first lets define cheap as in regards to hotels. Having gone thorough this putting up surplus relatives for a family get together on the May 24th weekend I can tell ya cheap downtown can mean $200-600.00 a night. Mind that was a long weekend. There are of course cheaper alternatives; I have a list of various men’s hostels and shelters would you prefer fortified wine or non fortified wine on your rubber mat section. ;D

Seriously there are some budget options downtown. Ryerson has a fully functioning hotel that they train their students in. Rooms are available in the sumer and go for under $70.00 a night single IIRC and I believe they offer student discounts. There's also a couple of really cheap back packer type places incluidng one near Ryerson and another near the bus depot.

Mike L as you’re flying the next day check into some of the airport strip hotels, many offer deals for those on flights the next day. 

As for pub location let’s define what we need, want.

First as we’ll be scattered all over the city and it’s a big city close to a subway line is a must.

Second a patio is a must too. It’s summer and might as well take advantage of it. Besides it’s the only place you can smoke (until Pit Bull Party Boy George figures how to ban smoking outside).

Options include Downtown, Young and Eligible, the Danforth, the Beach, Yorkville or perhaps Bloor W near U of T.


----------



## big bad john (17 Jul 2006)

My wife and I stayed at the Sutton Place in a very decent room for $153.00 plus tax, military and NATO discount.  Quality Suites Airport Hotel is great at $99.99 plus tax.  Just my two pence worth so to say.


----------



## TMM (18 Jul 2006)

Mich, I'm sorry for not seeing this earlier; I've been ignoring everyone though so it's nothing personal!

First, the watering holes(crash pads later)

I work right by the airport. I think Zet's is pretty much it LOL.

There's only one pub like place around there that features clothed entertainers ;D That said, it's not very good. There is a Pat & Mario's on Dixon(aka Airport Road) for those who prefer a more restaurant type place. There's also Wild Goose at Renforth & Eglinton. Biggest problem with anything near the airport is that transit there sucks.

For those who want something close to the airport and on the subway(short stagger or cab ride away) there's a spot called Scruffy Murphy's near Kipling subway station(Dundas & 427) I've never been there but Tess says it's good and he hasn't steered me wrong yet.

Truth be told I'm far more familiar with downtown spots - Duke of Argyle, Gabby's(on King), Shoeless Joe's, Gretzky's, Jersey Giant, Bier Markt, Scotland Yard. Central to both the Yonge and Bloor lines are James Joyce, Pauper's Pub, and the Firkin in the Bloor/Spadina area. Another place I haven't been too in ages is Allen's on the Danforth, right by Broadview subway.

Oh, how could I forget Toronto's oldest pub - the venerable Wheat Sheaf. Not right on the subway line but a short cab or streetcar ride to either the N/S or E/W subway lines. It's actually the perfect walking distance to sober up in time before going home to the spouse 

As for the crash pad/hotel, if all you want is a clean, inexpensive room where you can sleep and then walk down the hall for a shower, U of T dorm rooms are a steal. I think they're under $50.00 a night definitely under $75.00(last time I checked)

You're in luck because there are some great room rates via expedia .ca If you want closest to the airport, you can't beat Sheraton Toronto Airport. Hampton, Marriott Courtyard, Sandalwood Suites and Quality Suites are all good choices.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Jul 2006)

Well you lot have just proven what I have thought all along about T.O..
It SUCK'S!!!!!!!


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2006)

TMM Good choices on watering holes. I was waiting until we decided on an area before getting into specifics. There are a few places up near the airport where the ladies do remain clothed though, Arizona’s comes to mind. Unless the tequila is flowing on ladies night there, then maybe articles of clothing may go AWOL but it’s strictly a spontaneous and amateur event.

However unless we have a majority in that area, I’d suggest staying away form the airport strip. Distances between bars etc is far ( “other side of the runway”) public transit especially at night is minimal and cabs can get expensive there.

Re rooms and expedia here’s a tip. All those sites are good for research, however you are better off calling the hotel direct. You’ll often get a better rate ( student, government, military etc) than that on line.


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 Jul 2006)

I'm in i reckon, been wanting to go to Toronto for a while now. The sharing a room thing sounds alright too if anyone is interested in going halves, thirds or 1/8ths with a clean smelling Australian bloke. Why not go all out and hit up a $200 double room for a few of us? Just ask a couple of different staff for cots so they dont realise that we've got 8 people hidden away in there. Anyone up for that? Maybe not 8 but 2 or 3ish?


----------



## FredDaHead (18 Jul 2006)

Hale said:
			
		

> I'm in i reckon, been wanting to go to Toronto for a while now. The sharing a room thing sounds alright too if anyone is interested in going halves, thirds or 1/8ths with a clean smelling Australian bloke. Why not go all out and hit up a $200 double room for a few of us? Just ask a couple of different staff for cots so they dont realise that we've got 8 people hidden away in there. Anyone up for that? Maybe not 8 but 2 or 3ish?



I would've agreed until you said you're Australian...

Seriously though, if anyone else is in, that very well could be the cheapest option.


----------



## Trooper Hale (18 Jul 2006)

Better rememeber i'm bred from convicts so you better keep your valuables handy! hahaha. Got to be someone else interested. Think about the money you'll save


----------



## MikeL (19 Jul 2006)

I'd be in for sharing a room.


But, Navy boy keep your hands to yourself


----------



## JBP (19 Jul 2006)

DAMN! I'd love to jump in on this but my B-day is July 29th and people have plans for me and shit..

I will be sorry I missed it though! Damn..

Rip the town up boyz!!!!


----------



## FredDaHead (19 Jul 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> I'd be in for sharing a room.
> 
> 
> But, Navy boy keep your hands to yourself



You shouldn't be worried about my _hands_. j/k


----------



## c.jacob (20 Jul 2006)

I might pitch in. How much is it?


----------



## navymich (22 Jul 2006)

Seems like we've got a few interested in this:

FrederikG
SigOpDraco
MikeL
Jacob
Zell_Dietrich
Loachman
medicineman
Danjanou
TMM
Hale
navymich

Plan is for Friday 28 July

Time?  Guess it depends on if people want to meet for supper first, or not.  

Place? Danjanou, TMM and Zell, you seem to have some good ideas.  Can you narrow it down to a couple and we can go from there.

People? Come on people, let's see you come out for this!  If you're interested, but don't want to post your name, send me a PM to let me know.  Just want to get an idea of how many we can expect to see.

 :cheers:


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jul 2006)

I was thinking somewhere by the lake may be nice. There's a couple of places down there. Weather is a factor though it's been eratic of late here.


----------



## navymich (22 Jul 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Weather is a factor though it's been eratic of late here.


Ugh, tell me about it.  I was warned for the last week about how hot and humid it would be, and I get here to rain and grey.  I'd almost think I was back in Victoria, except for the fact that they are having summer now....finally! and I'm not there to enjoy it.   

Wherever you're thinking of Danjanou is good.  We'll trust your judgement....if it's safe to do so ;D   If you had an address, or at least a general location so that those looking to book a room have an idea where we'll be at?


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jul 2006)

I ll wait and see what the other TO regulars suggest, some are more current at pub crawling than I am. ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Jul 2006)

I'm In too. there is also a courtyard Marriott downtown as well.... in fact its right by Church and Welleslley so its perfect for you navy boys...   ;D


just let me know when and where....

- Josh


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2006)

Awright awright,


I think I will try to attend.  I am supposed to have a meeting that afternoon, but I will try to see if I can ditch out early.

James,  pm me with yer cel and we will hit Frank Correnti's place before hand.  

We can go to our ever popular army.ca meeting ground the Duke of Gloucester  or hit a very popular Irish Pub McVeigh's New Windsor Tavern, an icon of the 48th and Irish culture in Toronto.

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jul 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Awright awright,
> 
> 
> I think I will try to attend.  I am supposed to have a meeting that afternoon, but I will try to see if I can ditch out early.
> ...



I ain't coming if your coming, and the last time I gave you my cell number the D9ner made me sleep on the couch for a week ;D


----------



## Loachman (24 Jul 2006)

Are we any closer to a decision?

I have no suggestions (ignorance) or preferences (complete mobility), but I do need an establishment and address, start time, and appropriate recognition signals.

I know that there are still several days to go; I've probably just got the Vigilant Guardian planning jitters, as that one's rushing right at me.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jul 2006)

I'm leaning towards the Broadview Danforth area now. Mind I'm putting an offer in for a house near there and this would be a good excuse to recce out a new neighbourhood watering hole. ;D

Basically though anywhere is good for me


----------



## navymich (24 Jul 2006)

ARRGGHH, would somebody PLEASE just make a decision.  :


Thank you


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jul 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm leaning towards the Broadview Danforth area now. Mind I'm putting an offer in for a house near there and this would be a good excuse to recce out a new neighbourhood watering hole. ;D
> 
> Basically though anywhere is good for me



http://www.bartowel.com/regions/danf.phtml

My fellow oatmeal Savage, look no further.  I will always take care of you.

Folks take yer Pick, easy to get to by subway, on the main route and plenty of choices.

dileas

tess


----------



## c.jacob (24 Jul 2006)

Any bars near the Dufferin Mall would be good.  I'd be able to crash at my sister's house and save some hotel money ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jul 2006)

Dufferin Mall is along the bloor line.....You can get there in no time for a mere $2.75...

Next parameter...

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (24 Jul 2006)

Great idea Tess!  Okay, I suggest the "Beer Street" from Tess' link above, and then work our way down the street from there.  All in favour?  Now...time?


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jul 2006)

Beer Street a fantastic choice!!

I was at the Granite Brewery , the senior pub of Beer Street, just this past Friday.

Phenomenal micro-brew.

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (24 Jul 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Beer Street a fantastic choice!!


Of course it is, would you expect anything less from a sailor of my calibre?  

How's 1900 for everyone?  No clue how we'll recognize each other...ideas?  And will we need reservations or anything Tess?

If anyone wants, PM me with your cell#, especially if you're one of the ones coming from out of town and think you might be late.  That way if we switch places, or move on...


----------



## Judy (24 Jul 2006)

Can you swing by Montreal on your pub crawl?

 ;D


----------



## Pea (24 Jul 2006)

While you're at it....come on down to Edmonton. I'm sure you could get a nice cheap chartered bus!


----------



## Burrows (24 Jul 2006)

I should start counting down the years until I can get into these.


----------



## Loachman (25 Jul 2006)

Beer Street sounds fine, and I can probably make 1900 or shortly thereafter.

Recognition sign? Does anybody NOT have a CADPAT tie?


----------



## Loachman (25 Jul 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Does anybody NOT have a CADPAT tie



I don't either, but perhaps if we just ask the staff where the Army.ca people are we can link up.


----------



## Loachman (25 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> If anyone wants, PM me with your cell#,


Done.


----------



## FredDaHead (25 Jul 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Recognition sign? Does anybody NOT have a CADPAT tie?



I'm NAVY, why the hell would I have a cadpat tie? That's like an airdale having a brain, or something.

Anyways, if I do end up going, I'll be the lost-looking franco...


----------



## MikeL (25 Jul 2006)

I'll be the lost looking skinny guy with a shaved head  

When I'm able to get my new cell activated I'll PM you my cell #


----------



## Danjanou (25 Jul 2006)

Ok initial RV is the Beer Street Brew Pub at Danforth and Pape 1900 hrs Friday, first there try and bag the patio. Casual dress, cadpat ties or tacky rayon Hawaiian shirts optional. Axis of advance will be West along Danforth moving towards Allens at Danforth and Broadview for those who arrive late, look of the large group of non Greek drunks.

As for recognition signals, what you all won’t be holding up your coins? 

Hey Tess we’re drinking for free. 8)


----------



## Loachman (25 Jul 2006)

What coins do you want? I've got 427 Sqn, 400 Sqn, 4RCR, and 101st AB Div...


----------



## big bad john (25 Jul 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> What coins do you want? I've got 427 Sqn, 400 Sqn, 4RCR, and 101st AB Div...



Join up and get an ARMY.CA coin to add to your collection.


----------



## Loachman (25 Jul 2006)

Aha. Seen.

I'm leaning that way already, as I'm appreciating this site more and more.


----------



## TMM (25 Jul 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey Tess we’re drinking for free. 8)



Oy! What happened to women drinking for free 

I will make it out there - not sure if it will be at 19:00 might have to meet up at another fine drinking establishment en route.

Is anyone heading out from Etobicoke/west end an willing to split a cab home?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Jul 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Oy! What happened to women drinking for free



The same thing that happened to women putting out for drinks.   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Jul 2006)

There is a possibilty of me making it to this event, deepends on what time I get out of Pet and how long the drive to TO takes

Now I know this makes everyone excited I mean who doesn't want HitorMiss at a party right?LOL

Tess or someone make sure I have a way of contacting you guys while I am on route so I can give ETA and get routes to the event.


----------



## medicineman (26 Jul 2006)

Have we figured out places to crash yet or just make it up as we go along?

MM


----------



## c.jacob (27 Jul 2006)

What's parking like in that area. Any good place to store the car overnight?


----------



## TMM (27 Jul 2006)

I haven't lived out that way for ages but parking has always been a problem. Best bet is to park near your crash site/hotel.


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jul 2006)

Strolled by today as my realtor has her office nearby. parking is still zilch this is the Danforth afterall.

Here's a thought did anyone call and book a table?


----------



## navymich (27 Jul 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Here's a thought did anyone call and book a table?


No, because the last you said was this: 


			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> ... first there try and bag the patio.



But obviously best if we call eh?  Especially now that the weather has taken a turn for the better.  I nominate Danjanou to call and reserve.  All in favour?  Motion carried....lol.  Let us know what you book it under, and see everyone tomorrow, yes tomorrow is Friday folks!


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jul 2006)

Sorry last day of the month is uber busy at work for me, and I have to runa round at lunch for house closing. Doubt I'll have time.


----------



## navymich (27 Jul 2006)

Well, my super-duper-uber busy day of leave might make it difficult for me too, but I'll add it to my list of things-to-do..... ;D


----------



## c.jacob (27 Jul 2006)

So let's see if I have this right.

The Beer Street Pub
729 Danforth Ave.- East of Pape on the south side.
1900 hrs

Is this correct?


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jul 2006)

yup

BTW you get to reserve the table ;D


----------



## c.jacob (27 Jul 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> yup
> 
> BTW you get to reserve the table ;D



Thanks for the advance notice    8)

How many are coming?


----------



## c.jacob (28 Jul 2006)

Table is booked.


  I booked it for 12 people and plans are for drinks not dinner.  If anything changes please PM me by 1700 tomorrow so I can make the changes.  You can ask for the Army.ca reservation or the reservation for Craig Jacob


----------



## navymich (28 Jul 2006)

Awesome, thanks Jacob.  Did you request the patio?


----------



## TMM (28 Jul 2006)

I likely won't get out there until 21:30 - 22:00. Keep me posted via text/phone messages if you change location

I'll just keep my ears open for the rowdy drunks


----------



## c.jacob (28 Jul 2006)

I tried but I was told that the patio only has a capacity for 4 people so they couldn't help us there.  If there are any smokers they have a smoking area outside set up for you.


----------



## navymich (28 Jul 2006)

TMM: Will do.  PM inbound with my cell so you can stay in touch too.

A patio for four?  That's hilarious.  Oh well, thanks for checking into it though.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Jul 2006)

Good job Jacob thanks. naturally it turns out to be really slow today here ( hence my killing time on the site now 8)). That will change though I'm sure.

With the weather the way it is patio seems redundant now anyway, although if it gets better tonight we can move west to say Allens and leave a rear party to direct stragglers.


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Jul 2006)

Sorry I wont be able to make it....

Due to an Unexpected Financial issue.. (stupid Car  )  I dont have the money available to come out!     

Maybe next time guys. Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Jul 2006)

Probably going pretty good by now.  Hope someone brought a camera  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Jul 2006)

Hey all,

As I said earlier, I was at some work meetings and such, had to go to dinner with some customers and a vendor.  Was home by 10.  

As much as I wanted to show up things just were not in the works.  Got the mesages, hope you all had a drink with me in mind...better have been a Drambuie James!

dileas

tess


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (29 Jul 2006)

Hello everyone,


     Well I had fun,  it was nice to meet everyone - finally in person.  It was great to communicate without the use of a spell check - although a few times I weanted to use the scroll up feature when I realised I missed out on a good story ;-)  Oh well.   Yes there were multiple cameras - I think I managed to blink every single picture -and I think most people found the place okay (despite being named something else now.)    I took my leave at around 10:30 when there was talk of starting the crawl.  (I got home safe and sound 30 minutes later - yay for shortcuts through dark scary forests.)

     I hope people had as much fun as I did.  I look forward to the next meeting  (now show me the pics)  :-D


----------



## Loachman (29 Jul 2006)

I had a good time.

The deception plan worked on a few people - "Beer Street" became "Gabby's" five years ago, but the joint website was not changed. Our waitress was surprised by that. I think that everybody looking for it was eventually rounded up

I wasn't really planning to stay as long as I did. The subway doesn't run long after 0100, but long enough to get me back to my car (barely - I got the second last train to Downsview).


----------



## Danjanou (29 Jul 2006)

Oh my aching head :-[

Good night all around, when I figure out where in the house I left the camera last night when I staggered in in the wee hours this morning I'll post the mandatory group pic.


----------



## TMM (29 Jul 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Oh my aching head :-[



Ah, you didn't drink that much! Or maybe it was listening to chick chatter that caused the headache LOL?




			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'll post the mandatory group pic.



Please remember to photoshop Eva Longoria's body on to mine! 

Thanks to all who came out last night. I loved being able to communicate with you lot without typing!

Kudos to Fred and HoM who both had long drives to pop in.

Fred, hope you found your hotel!


----------



## c.jacob (29 Jul 2006)

We can pride ourselves that Army.ca was #1 in the bar trivia. ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Jul 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Fred, hope you found your hotel!



I'm sure I had less trouble finding it than HobbitorMiss had finding Toronto.


----------



## military granny (30 Jul 2006)

OK Guys and Gals where are the pictures?


----------



## medicineman (30 Jul 2006)

In keeping with how my posting is going thus far, I was one of those that got caught by the decption plan - I walked that freaking avenue from end to end before finding an internet cafe and actually looking at the address.  Incidentally, I did ask for directions and people just looked at me as if I was the proverbial 4 headed alien.  Did have fun playing avoid the schizo while strolling though...

Other than that, it was great to get away for a bit from unpacking and studying, have a few wobbly pops and put some faces to names finally.  And yes, we did do well in the trivia event (though we did come close to palcing 3rd out of 1 playing at one point I think...).

TTFN.

MM


----------



## Pea (30 Jul 2006)

Geez, where are the pictures?! I even have a copy of your group picture here on my computer, and I am across the country. Do I need to post mine?   >


----------



## Danjanou (30 Jul 2006)

Sorry about the delay, busy weekend floowed by probvlems in getting this to upload

Ok more or less left to right, Loachman, moi, Zel, Hit or Miss (sans oakleys), Mich, Jacob, TMM, and Medicineman (I think, most of the night is a blur :-[)


----------



## Pea (30 Jul 2006)

I believe the person you have labeled as Jacob is actually Zel, and the one labeled as Fred is Jacob.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Jul 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> I believe the person you have labeled as Jacob is actually Zel, and the one labeled as Fred is Jacob.



oops fixed, thanks Pea I knew I should have taken notes :-[


----------



## Pea (30 Jul 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> oops fixed, thanks Pea I knew I should have taken notes :-[



No prob. I was sober as can be when I got the "low-down" on who everyone was.  ;D


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (30 Jul 2006)

*UG*  I hate that picture of me,  I look like I'm doing a bad Jean Creatin impression....   :-\


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jul 2006)

Well.....at least is looks like it was a "Darts Free Pub", so nobody would get their eye poked out.   ;D


----------



## Danjanou (30 Jul 2006)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> *UG*  I hate that picture of me,  I look like I'm doing a bad Jean Creatin impression....   :-\



There's such a thing as a good Jean Cretin impression? ;D


----------



## c.jacob (30 Jul 2006)

Note to self: Pose for picture first, drink later.


----------



## navymich (31 Jul 2006)

Okay, to echo the others, had a great time at the meet, nice to put faces to names.  Thanks to those that showed up, and those that made attempts too.  Bittersweet for me now, as I have just gotten home from leave.  Good to be back, although not looking forward to heading back to work tomorrow....lol.  However, I still have leave to burn by end August, and the travelling bug has bitten, now to decide how far east I shall go this time.


----------



## FredDaHead (31 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> (...)how far east I shall go this time.



Montreal and Quebec City are always nice. Well, they're at least a gazillion times better than TO. (Not that it's hard.)


----------



## military granny (1 Aug 2006)

Folks are all we going to get is one pic?


----------



## TMM (1 Aug 2006)

One pic is all you get. I mean, if HoM isn't in it, why bother 

I think we all were more interested in chatting and hearing pass the helmet than posing for pics.


----------



## Loachman (1 Aug 2006)

There were at least two cameras present, and more than one photo taken on each.

Maybe they're all identical...


----------



## George Wallace (1 Aug 2006)

I understand the Bde Comd had 2 INT Coy confiscate them.   ;D


----------



## Loachman (1 Aug 2006)

Probably not a second too soon. Who knows what might have been on them, given the nature of some of the owners?


----------



## navymich (1 Aug 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Probably not a second too soon. Who knows what might have been on them, given the nature of some of the owners?


Hey, I resemble that remark. ;D   But comparing me to Danjanou??  Thanks alot Loachman....LOL.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Aug 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Hey, I resemble that remark. ;D   But comparing me to Danjanou??  Thanks alot Loachman....LOL.



How do you think I feel. I'm being compared to a sailor 8)

"The "other" pictures will soon be available in our new subscribers only pay per view section under "Soldiers Gone Wild" only $19.95 per month, sign up now, all major credit cards accepted.  What's that Mike? Oh sorry Mr Bobbit? what are we doing? Nothing boss, just trying to drum up the site's profile and make a few bucks ..er...for the site of course.  Fine I'll go sit in the bad mods chair (again), extras five nights as duty mod in chat... no not that :-[ :'( "

I only took two pics, both the same shot as already posted, sorry.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Aug 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> "The "other" pictures will soon be available in our new subscribers only pay per view section under "Soldiers Gone Wild" only $19.95 per month, sign up now, all major credit cards accepted.



Somehow I don't think you and HoM popping your tops isn't going to be the big seller you are hoping it will be. :dontpanic:


----------



## navymich (2 Aug 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> ...section under "Soldiers Gone Wild" ...



hehe, now I know my pics won't be in that section....


----------



## Danjanou (20 Aug 2006)

Ok the last one wasn't so bad, and I see other areas of the country Edmonton, Ottawa) have managed to pull it off.

Anyone up for another one in the next couple of weeks before ewe bid farewell to patio season? Maybe after SG is over and before school etc starts.


----------



## Loachman (20 Aug 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## medicineman (21 Aug 2006)

The potential is there as long as school isn't too heavy.

MM


----------



## Pea (21 Aug 2006)

I'm in. As long as my personal jet is in service.  ;D


----------



## c.jacob (21 Aug 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> before we bid farewell to patio season?



Maybe a pub with a patio this time.  ;D


----------



## foerestedwarrior (21 Aug 2006)

Maby I will make a trip down to the city depending on when it is...... I know there is a certain ex medic that has been wanting to go on a date for a while....2 birds with one stone.... Unless a Forester is just to "exotic" to be in toronto.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (22 Aug 2006)

I'm up for another meet-up,  I might actually get to drink this time and stay out past 10pm.   8)


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2006)

Ok there seems to be an interest. I'm thinking either Friday Sept 8th or Saturday 9th. Summer taskings over, not too far into the school year and doesn't interefere with the long weekend.


----------



## TMM (22 Aug 2006)

I can't make it that Friday night - I'm in Kitchener at the Knitters Fair scrounging for more yarn for knitting for the troops. Might be able to do it Saturday night.


----------



## bubba (22 Aug 2006)

If nobody objects i'll try and make that one .I will be in the area around that time.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Sep 2006)

Ok I left this alone for a week to allow those out playing in the woods to get home, get cleaned up etc. There seems to be some interest 5-6 persons so far.

Saturday Sept 9th seems to be the best night and I was thinking this place. Paupers Pub http://www.toronto.com/bars_clubs/listing/000-213-036

It’s on the Bloor Danforth Line near either Bathurst of Spadina stations, has a roof top patio if the weather holds and the foods god. Unlike Tess I also checked it’s still there and under the same name.


----------



## TMM (2 Sep 2006)

If you still let us mere mortals civis play I might be able to pop by.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Sep 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> If you still let us mere mortals civis play I might be able to pop by.



Well we changed it from Friday to Saturday to accomadate your knitting thingy. 8)


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2006)

Allrighty,

I let everyone down the last one.  I am going to be there!

Let the games begin, I will be wearing the God awful Hawain shirt that depicts bottles of booze!

Picked it up in Madison, WN for five bucks!  and James, I am going to Correntis!  and Get your Coin, and the sticker from HOM ready for the Night!!


dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (4 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I let everyone down the last one.  I am going to be there!



But I won't be at this one.  Wait....hmmm, maybe that's why you will be.  

Have a good one folks and enjoy!


----------



## big bad john (4 Sep 2006)

Depending on other matters beyond my control, I will try to make a road trip to Toronto for this.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2006)

Yess!!!

This will be a good one !


dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (4 Sep 2006)

:cheers: to all that will be there!


----------



## Danjanou (4 Sep 2006)

Tess why do you need to go to Correntis? according to your staff interview Fidel sends you smokes personally ;D Mich don't worry i still have your cell and we can call you after we're good and drunk. BBJ more than welcome to join us, we need adult supervision.


----------



## Loachman (5 Sep 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Unlike Tess I also checked it’s still there and under the same name.



But that was a couple of days ago now.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Sep 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Tess why do you need to go to Correntis? according to your staff interview Fidel sends you smokes personally ;D Mich don't worry i still have your cell and we can call you after we're good and drunk. BBJ more than welcome to join us, we need adult supervision.



Only when I find pirates gold in my back yard, and have Robbi burns over for scotch...

dileas

tess


----------



## marlene (5 Sep 2006)

Would you mind if I joined you? I'm somewhat new to Toronto.  I  work with cadets as a CI.

Marlene


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Sep 2006)

Get in there Marlene, the more the merrier.

However rule 48, of the Charter of Harmee zot see aye states that;

_...any member of the cadet organization, that is newly housed in said area of the Greater Toronto Area, must purchase all ales, lagers, and any other form a of libation to all members in attendance that have numerals in either;

     a) The Regiments Name,
     b) their said on line name.

Specifically those that fall in line with said rule number Four and Eight._

I don't make them, I just follow them.

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2006)

But then there is rule 49, that states:

"All members who had stated that they would be in attendance at a previous meet, but were not, must buy a round for all those in attendance at the subsequent meet"

 ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Sep 2006)

_...for all those in attendance who have a coin, from said website armoi daught sea eh, that also has the same numeral mentioned in rule # 48..._

dileas

tess


----------



## big bad john (5 Sep 2006)

I must cancel.  I will be in Ottawa.


----------



## marlene (5 Sep 2006)

I actually thought that Rule 27(b) of the Charter rendered Rule 48 null and void.  Is that not right?

Marlene


----------



## Loachman (6 Sep 2006)

Time?


----------



## Danjanou (6 Sep 2006)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Time?



Yeah I guess that would help. I just booked a table for 6-10 persons for 1930-2000 Saturday. Roof top patio if weather permits, otherwise inside. Table is under Army.ca.


----------



## Loachman (6 Sep 2006)

Roger. Bossi's got his son that weekend, but there's a slight chance that they may pop by for a bit. Is this a child-friendly pub?


----------



## Danjanou (6 Sep 2006)

Not sure, I would think so. If nmot we can always cvhange the RV for him, I'm eas,  have him give me a call at work.


----------



## Loachman (7 Sep 2006)

Message passed.


----------



## TMM (9 Sep 2006)

Ayup you lot. I hate to bail at the last minute but I feel like crap; not even 2000g vitamin C and generous doses of rum the past 48 hours have made me feel much better so I'm not heading out tonight.

You guys have a blast and drink a toast to troops for me.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Allrighty,
> 
> I let everyone down the last one.  I am going to be there!
> 
> ...



Alas I too have bad news....



I can't wear the shirt with the beer bottles all over it, so I settled for a much more conservative one that is plastered with with with flowers ona blue background.

I am having a quick bite to eat and off to the subway I go!

dileas

tess


----------



## Loachman (10 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I can't wear the shirt with the beer bottles all over it, so I settled for a much more conservative one


It's a good job that you brought it up as I hardly noticed.


----------



## marlene (10 Sep 2006)

Thanks!  I'm glad I made it out.

Marlene


----------



## Danjanou (10 Sep 2006)

Small crowd, but good night all around. I'll have the requisite picture up later today.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Sep 2006)

As promised the obligatory picture







From left to right, me, Chris J, Marlene, Tess, and Loachman


----------



## Journeyman (10 Sep 2006)

Where's Tess? I see 4 people...and what looks like a Guinness hanging in mid-air in front of some bizarre tropical plant........


----------



## Danjanou (10 Sep 2006)

Tess is modelling some warped form of mid life crisis urban lounge lizard cam uniform 8)


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Sep 2006)

That's me, the one with the dumbass scowl in the back ground, floating above the the abstract plant grafiti.

I always do that in pictures...I think I am smiling but I end up looking like a curmudgeon.

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2006)

Perhaps if you were to say "curmudgeon" as they take the photo, it wouldn't look so bad.....


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Sep 2006)

Tess did Danjanou give you that sticker or do I need to come down there and "gimp" fight him about it  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Sep 2006)

I got it,

But I would want you to come down either way.  Hey you in Ottawa next weekend any chance?

I want to drag your sorry ass out for a pint!  I owe ya one for the sticker, got it on the vehicle already!

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Sep 2006)

I'm sure my transportation to Ottawa can be arranged for next weekend I should be back from my Mothers funeral by this Thursday, I'll be in constant internet contact anyway and I'm sure BBJ will help out on anything that may require special attention.


Plus I have your Capbadge sitting in my Kitchen.


----------



## Loachman (11 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> ...my Mothers funera...l



My deepest sympathies.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

I am going to be in Toronto this weekend for a Board of Directors meeting.  I arrive early on Friday and depart mid-Sunday.  Is anyone interested in getting together for drinks etc?  Please PM me and I will attempt to quarterback the arrangements if anyone is interested!

scout


----------



## Loachman (26 Sep 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm away for the weekend.


----------



## Brat56 (26 Sep 2006)

Too bad it wasn't last Saturday...had to take a German Band from Kitchener to Toronto and had 6 hours to kill without a thing to do!


----------



## SoF (27 Sep 2006)

Too bad it wasn't 2 weeks ago; was in town for that Vetern's parade.


----------



## Danjanou (28 Sep 2006)

Jeez what  bunch of wussies.  :

Ok I'll play with ya Scoutfinch, PM me details of where you're staying and we come up with an RV pub  er point.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Sep 2006)

Love too but working this weekend......


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

I am out of town golfing on business with my boss, and some customers.

sorry scout, I was hoping to see the kilt...

dileas

tess


----------



## SoF (29 Sep 2006)

Setup a pub night in Windsor and I'll buy first rounds ;D. There actualy should be enough of us to fill a whole table.


----------



## Danjanou (4 Mar 2007)

Ok Hibernation time is over. I checked and the last army.ca smoker was 2 months ago and the last Toronto area smoker was….well it was a long time ago I can’t count that high and type at the same time. 

I’m not counting the Guelph one, it was fun, but I want one within staggering distance of my own bed. Not saying I’ll make it home, but but at least that’s plan A.

So time for another Toronto smoker or beer night. If there’s enough interest in the next couple of days here then we can work out the when and where parts.

Please note that it’s the site's otherToronto area retired Senior NCO/oatmeal savage planning this one so that means:

-The bar picked will actually still exist.
-I’ll show up
-Odds are I’ll forget my fracking coin (again)  and therefore get to really test the limit on my VISA card.

_Edited by Vern to include date in topic title_


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> *-Odds are I’ll forget my fracking coin (again)  and therefore get to really test the limit on my VISA card.*


You are _such_ a tease.....


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Mar 2007)

I'm in if it's before Saturday, otherwise, I'm already on course.

Nic


----------



## medicineman (4 Mar 2007)

I may be able to drop in - depending on DTG (out of town on a well deserved break 10-18 Mar).

MM


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You are _such_ a tease.....



Will Journeyman be taking attendance again?

dileas

tess


----------



## Sapper6 (5 Mar 2007)

Put me down as a maybe.  Still on exercise this week but may be able to get away for a beer.  Besides, it's closer than Guelph!

S6

p.s. close to a subway station would be good.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Will Journeyman be taking attendance again?


Is that the voice of AWOL guilt I hear?   >


...and subway station - - good call (although driving drunk in Toronto, you'd probably fit right in with the locals    )


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2007)

April!! Have one in April!! I may have a couple of weekends in the vicinity in April!!


----------



## proudnurse (5 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> April!! Have one in April!! I may have a couple of weekends in the vicinity in April!!



I'm with Vern! I vote for one in April also, I will be off both, Sat April 14th and Sat 28th into the Sun's except I work on the Fri's usually til 11pm so would everyone be up for a meet and greet on one those Sat's? April may fair better weather also for driving. Vern, that would be wonderful if you could make it out this way again! Would love to see you so I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can make it here......we definately have to find a place with good eats and music also....and also in not far distance for places to stay. Be fun to spend the day around the city then have a get together at night. I'm only about 45 min from Toronto, so that would be nice to see everyone again. Cheers!

Rebecca


----------



## Loachman (5 Mar 2007)

Pick a date and I'll let you know. I'm in the instrument phase of my CH146 refresher, and that's the bit that will cause me the most work. April should be better for me as it looks right now.


----------



## proudnurse (5 Mar 2007)

Ok I am going to go ahead and vote for Sat April 14th. Also, would anyone be interested in doing some different things around the city that day too? If so, maybe we can post some idea's of stuff we'd like to do around Toronto ;D before we kick back and have some dinner and drinks in the eve  :cheers:

~Rebecca~


----------



## Loachman (5 Mar 2007)

14 Apr would work for me.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Mar 2007)

Sa-aaaay.....isn't 14/15 April the weekend of the Spring Motorcycle Show in Toronto? 

People may show up wearing chaps   >


----------



## proudnurse (5 Mar 2007)

Well so far since the date is working out for a couple folks here, I will keep that open on my calender! Let's hope we can all get together and that the weather is great for us! 

Rebecca


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2007)

Sounds good thus far - subject to change of course, but looks good from here.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (5 Mar 2007)

Ok I have no problems moving this to April 14th. Now location, any suggestions .... any suggestions that really exist now I mean. Close to TTC/Subway seems good. Tess that one at Bloor and Spadina we hit was doable or your favourite the Duke of whatever on Yonge.


----------



## c.jacob (5 Mar 2007)

April 14th is the day after my birthday.  So I guess I'll have to have some beers somewhere.   ;D


----------



## Wynne (5 Mar 2007)

*sniff* I can't come the 14th!  I'm stuck on course.  I have course 1st April, and then the 13-15th April.  If it is any other weekend..I can do my best to work it out with my job though.


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Mar 2007)

Hehe, the 14th is the first weekend we'll be allowed to leave base in St. Jean (I think) so maybe I will make it afterall.....

Who am I kidding, I'm going to go out with the boys from basic.


----------



## pylon (5 Mar 2007)

Not that I'm a regular, but I'm sure I can make it. An open weekend for me... Love the big smoke..



kc


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Hehe, the 14th is the first weekend we'll be allowed to leave base in St. Jean (I think) so maybe I will make it afterall.....
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'm going to go out with the boys from basic.



Too bad ToRN,

14th April will also be the first weekend I'll be off while on my course in St Jean; I could even have been the Taxi service!! I like 14 April!!

 ;D


----------



## JBP (6 Mar 2007)

As long as I haven't been sent to Kingston for training yet I'll be here! I'm told not to expect to do anything with my first few weekends so that might be right around that timeframe but if I am off, I will be there! I've been dying to get out to one of these for some time and almost made it to the Guelph one but something came up!

Hope to see you all there!
 >


----------



## InfantryGrrl (6 Mar 2007)

14th of April is at the start of exams for me, but I'll certainly make an appearance if I can.  

InfantryGrrl


----------



## x-grunt (6 Mar 2007)

14 April sounds good to me. Time to meet the troops! Someplace relatively central would be great...looking forward to meeting you Danjanou, glad you started the ball rolling.


----------



## proudnurse (6 Mar 2007)

I was doing a little search here this morning, of some different Pubs in the area  ;D I've posted the links so here are a few ideas to start with! Dan, you had mentioned the one Pub is the "Duke and something..." could it possibly be the last link that I had posted? I looked for places with the word "Duke" in it.

Rebecca 

~Elephant and Castle Pub~ 378 Younge St
http://www.elephantcastle.com/content/locations/toronto_yonge_st

~The Foxes Den~ 1075 Bay St (South of Bloor)
http://www.foxesdenbar.com/

~The Foggy Dew~ 803 King St W
http://thefoggydew.sites.toronto.com/

~Duke of Glouchester~ 649 Younge St
http://www.toronto.com/bars_clubs/listing/100065    :cheers:

~Rebecca~


----------



## tree hugger (6 Mar 2007)

I nominate:

http://argyle.thedukepubs.ca/

And the blue jays are playing:

http://toronto.bluejays.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=tor&m=4&y=2007


----------



## Danjanou (6 Mar 2007)

All good choices for RV spots. i'll start a detailed recce on all of them to check for.... ahem suitability this weekend. I realise it's a crappy job involving long hours at each place to judge the ammenities  but nothing is to good for this group. 8)


----------



## tree hugger (6 Mar 2007)

Thaks for the sacrifice!


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2007)

And all of these bars do allegedly exist at their alleged addresses right?

MM


----------



## Danjanou (6 Mar 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And all of these bars do allegedly exist at their alleged addresses right?
> 
> MM



That would be why I'm doing a detailed recce prior. Don't they teach Battle Proceedure to you yung un anymore?  ;D


----------



## marshall sl (6 Mar 2007)

Any excuse to hit the Bar!!! :cheers: You haven't changed at all :nana:


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> That would be why I'm doing a detailed recce prior. Don't they teach Battle Proceedure to you yung un anymore?  ;D



Get really good directions while you are at it!! And maps too!! And phone #s. Remember I'm the girl who had to make 30 calls to you guys on my cellphone to have you guide me into Guelph properly...and I still managed to miss Bruce waving me down on the freaking sidewalk!! 

Perhaps, you're better off just to give me the east coast directions that I'm used to deciphering & using...over left, head on up here, turn right, past upteenth white house, here!!

I know Toronto not at all.  :-[


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2007)

I was of course refering to the place of changed existence from the last Toronto meet - this time I'll have the address in hand as well as any potential new names to said establishment  ;D.

MM


----------



## c.jacob (6 Mar 2007)

Despite the name change it actually turned out to be a good night.  Luckily I got the phone call to let me know about the new name before I actually got there though.  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (6 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Too bad ToRN,
> 
> 14th April will also be the first weekend I'll be off while on my course in St Jean; I could even have been the Taxi service!! I like 14 April!!
> 
> ;D


wait... what??


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> wait... what??



Trust me dude, much different course from yours!!  
But hey, if you decide to forgo your first weekend off with your buddies (and they will be buddies by that point in time), whip me a PM; I'll drive.

Vern


----------



## proudnurse (6 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> All good choices for RV spots. i'll start a detailed recce on all of them to check for.... ahem suitability this weekend. I realise it's a crappy job involving long hours at each place to judge the ammenities  but nothing is to good for this group. 8)



Thanks Dan! Oh and "Tree Hugger" That place you posted the "Link" for, I nominate that one also  Looks like a great place! Torn, if you are reading this... I hope you do follow Vern's advice and come out to TO, we all don't get these chances to get together too often!

Rebecca


----------



## Scratch_043 (6 Mar 2007)

ouch, my arm.... we'll see


----------



## x-grunt (6 Mar 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> ouch, my arm.... we'll see



Really, imagine being able to say "we'll see..." to a Warrant Officer while on your BMQ? Brave lad...  ;D
Think of the cool factor when your platoon finds out you're being whisked away for leave by a Snr. NCO!


----------



## Scratch_043 (6 Mar 2007)

I haven't sworn in yet (tomorrow at 1230) so I can still be a pain in the ass to everyone for the next 12 hours or so.


----------



## Blindspot (7 Mar 2007)

Some more pubs you might want to consider:

The Rose and Crown - Yonge and Eglinton; lots of space, good fare, central location
Scruffy Murphy's - Yonge and Eglinton; lots of space, Irish fare, central location
Allen's - Danforth and Broadview; probably need reservations, excellent fare, central location (arguably one of the best pubs in the city)


----------



## Journeyman (7 Mar 2007)

St Louis Bar & Grill
2050 Yonge Street
Toronto, ON M4S 1Z9
(just a couple blocks south of Eglinton)

My favourite place for wings on this, or the next three, planets - - I don't share this info with just _anyone_, mind you


----------



## Danjanou (7 Mar 2007)

St Louis also does a fine prime rib as I recall. Good patio place too. 

Allens is nice and the backyard patio is great for summers. Food is tolerable and it gets quite crowded and between that the band and the jukebox not the best place for conversation. BTW I would seriouly doubt it's one of the best pubs in the city.

Scruffys and the Rose are also crowded and way too "Young and Eligible" for a serious get together. Now if this ain't a smoker but a cougar hunt then either would make a great ORV considering their proximity to the Chicken Deli, Cougar Central for Downtown TO.

I'm leaning towards the one on John Street now, but max flex.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Mar 2007)

Well up the road, right off of Eglington, near the Chickn' Deli is a great brew pub.

dileas

tess


----------



## x-grunt (7 Mar 2007)

Tess, you referring to the Granite brewery, across the street from Chick'n Deli?


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Mar 2007)

That's the one.

dileas

tess


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Mar 2007)

The Wheat Sheaf is also good if you want wings, nachos, etc. Great atmosphere, and it's not too busy in there. (The Shakespeare arms in Guelph reminded me a lot of it, for you guys who were at the Dec. meet.

it's at King & Bathurst tho, I don't think it's too close for subway, and as a little harder for people from outside the city to get to.


----------



## Dodger1967 (8 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Get really good directions while you are at it!! And maps too!! And phone #s. Remember I'm the girl who had to make 30 calls to you guys on my cellphone to have you guide me into Guelph properly...and I still managed to miss Bruce waving me down on the freaking sidewalk!!
> 
> Perhaps, you're better off just to give me the east coast directions that I'm used to deciphering & using...over left, head on up here, turn right, past upteenth white house, here!!
> 
> I know Toronto not at all.  :-[


 I know Toronto like the back of my hand. I might be able to come play, if you guys don't mind an ex- Horse Guard and Current Frontiersman, who's quiet chummin with ya's ?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Mar 2007)

Neat,

I am coming for sure, count me in folks.

In fact I think Danjanou needs someone to cover his six on the advance recce....

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (8 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Neat,
> 
> I am coming for sure, count me in folks.
> 
> ...



Gee heard that before 8)

If you're covering my arse there ole buddy someone better put  both the site's resident ambulance chaser and the ski team on 5 minutes notice to move. ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Mar 2007)

I am sure 48th Regulator and Danjanou are both Familiar with McVeighs (don't know if they have food though, the times I have went I was never interested in food)  ;D and if this is happening on April 14th I can actually make it this time.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Mar 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I am sure 48th Regulator and Danjanou are both Familiar with McVeighs (don't know if they have food though, the times I have went I was never interested in food)  ;D and if this is happening on April 14th I can actually make it this time.



Now yer talking about a pub that rocks...an old 48th hangout, hardcore and fenian to the core....

I would still love to guide a little more east....although the last time I did that I bailed...

Hatchet, could you wing anything with the Tara?

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (8 Mar 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I am sure 48th Regulator and Danjanou are both Familiar with McVeighs (don't know if they have food though, the times I have went I was never interested in food)  ;D and if this is happening on April 14th I can actually make it this time.



Hatchet I think both Tess and I are still banned from Mcveighs  >


----------



## Dodger1967 (8 Mar 2007)

I'm going to come for a beer or two.

Just let me know where the RV will be, so I can plan accordingly. I'm coming in from Pickering, just east of ya's. Wish I had a ride, but I'm not afraid to take the transit, if I pack my Commando Knife. :skull:  Just kidding.

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Now yer talking about a pub that rocks...an old 48th hangout, hardcore and fenian to the core....
> 
> I would still love to guide a little more east....although the last time I did that I bailed...
> 
> ...



Sure all I  would need is time/date/ approx # of people, but I thought people were more into something a little closer to the subways.


----------



## Dodger1967 (9 Mar 2007)

So is there consenses on where the meat and greet will be.

I'd like to know, it be nice to be able to plan ahead for this !

Tanks

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Danjanou (9 Mar 2007)

Timings and Location will be confirmed and released either on the weekend or early next week as soon as Tess and I complete our detailed recce.  8)


----------



## Dodger1967 (9 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Timings and Location will be confirmed and released either on the weekend or early next week as soon as Tess and I complete our detailed recce.  8)


 Roger that, thanks. Hopefully the weather will be good too ! I haven't partied with people from the Forces since I left in the 80's, turning 40 in June, is beginning to make me feel somewhat nostalgic, to do so again !

Cheers
Paul


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2007)

Sounds good to me. I am on course in Borden so a trip to Toronto is not out of the question...... :cheers:


----------



## proudnurse (10 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Timings and Location will be confirmed and released either on the weekend or early next week as soon as Tess and I complete our detailed recce.  8)



Thanks for all your efforts! And don't forget to have some 'cheer' while you're out and about  8) 

~Rebecca~


----------



## JBP (10 Mar 2007)

Well folks, I'll be based at CFB Kingston as of March 31st and probably on Pat Platoon for at least a couple of months, so I'm hoping I'll have the April 14th weekend off, if that's the case, count me in!!!

 ;D


----------



## Dodger1967 (10 Mar 2007)

Shoot I got vetted for volunteer duty on behalf of my Star Trek Club, at an event.

I'll be done to the 9's in my Maquis Forces Marine Corps Uniform, but would still like to come and play, I'll be off by 19:00 Hrs.

I hope you guys don't take a stroke for wearing the uniform of my Organization to the meet and greet. It's pretty paramilitary looking !

If you think it'll be offensive let me know now and I'll just wait to show up another time !

Thanks Guys.

Cheers
Paul

P.S. the club can be seen at www.maquis.com


----------



## proudnurse (10 Mar 2007)

I say why not.....you only live once , you gotta make the best of it and have fun when you can. I say come as you are and it's up to you.  ;D

Rebecca 

Edited to add: At least none of us will forget where our table is, we'll just look for ya Dodger.. Cheers.


----------



## Scratch_043 (10 Mar 2007)

Okay, now I HAVE to come down with Vern, this I gotta see.


----------



## tree hugger (10 Mar 2007)

Crap!  My Klingon costume is at the tailors!

Anyone mind if I show up in jeans?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2007)

Yep, that just cemented it for me too!!  Let us know location soon, I'll be looking to book a hotel room.


----------



## Dodger1967 (10 Mar 2007)

:brickwall:

Um people, it doesn't look at all like a Trek Uniform ok.

I don't wanna be the receipient of snide remarks like.

Nanoo Nanoo, or Live Long and Procreate all night long.

There's no toy Phaser you can play with either !

I don't mind a little joking here and there, but please have some mercy on my poor soul !  :brickwall:

Thanks guys.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

dileas

tess


----------



## Dodger1967 (10 Mar 2007)

Ok people, now if you have an image enhancer, or a gyroscopic scope you can see what my "uniform" will look like !

I served with the Forces and wearing this is not intended to mock, or disrespect anyone who is currently serving, please keep that in mind.

As I stated earlier, if anyone is going to have an issue with this, let me know now and I'll make plans to attend the next meet and greet.

Thanks guys.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

Hey,

Yer a big boy, what ever you feel comfortable in, I guess.  Me, I am going to wear my traditional army.ca get together Footbal Jersey.











dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (10 Mar 2007)

I thought the dress code was assless leather chaps? 

You mean I spent all last night checking suitable venues at Church Wellesley for nothing?


----------



## Dodger1967 (10 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I thought the dress code was assless leather chaps?
> 
> You mean I spent all last night checking suitable venues at Church Wellesley for nothing?



Heck Vern and the other Lady soldiers would have a fit of laughter if we showed up in those, especially if we wore, speedo suits ,or thongs with just the Chaps !



LMFAO

Cheers
Paul


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

Hey,

I did not see any of these outfits on the maqui sushi website of yours






Heppee timez

dileas

tess


----------



## orange.paint (10 Mar 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Ok people, now if you have an image enhancer, or a gyroscopic scope you can see what my "uniform" will look like !
> 
> I served with the Forces and wearing this is not intended to mock, or disrespect anyone who is currently serving, please keep that in mind.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry Paul.Army guys NEVER single people out.Hell I doubt they would even notice your star trek uniform.
I'm sure they will call you Paul all night.Nothing like:

*5 of 9
*captain quirk
*Mr Zulu
*chewy (cause when making fun you can reference other things that are similar)

Please someone take photo's.

Totonto the final frontier....


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2007)

I'm for option 2 for the evenings Dress Code!! Where's the poll?

Vern


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2007)

Tess,

Did you have to make me vomit my coffee??  I'm with Vern - we need another dress code option or a bunch of hairy guys with Dunlap's Disease are going to show up and violate every Speedo and Spandex law known to human kind.  I'm not sure that the bar's keep will appreciate us scaring away his other more regular patrons.

PS - I'm still a go.

MM


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2007)

Ohhh MM, (you're missing something in your translation of my post!!)

You know me but obviously you don't _know_ me!! Option one was Dodger's mention of his uniform...option 2 (and the one I'm voting for!!) is indeed the _other_ one!!   ~ Hint...it involves leather!!

Tess' option would be #3!!


----------



## Danjanou (10 Mar 2007)

So Vern I guess everyone should stop here first on the way to the bar.

http://www.northbound.com/


----------



## Dodger1967 (10 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I did not see any of these outfits on the maqui sushi website of yours
> 
> ...


 :brickwall: Doh...   Did you look at the Klingon Task force Site, I think you may find a few there. lol


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

Those darn Cling ons,

they are cheaky aren't they?  Literally I mean.

Hey Dodgey, is that a Garrison jacket that the MacDaddy Martinis wear?  If so, See, the military was forward thinking in the early nineties!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Dodger1967 (10 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Those darn Cling ons,
> 
> they are cheaky aren't they?  Literally I mean.
> 
> ...


 I got rid of the Paint by Number jacket, 2 years ago, in favour of a more dress uniform look.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Mar 2007)

Any pics, so we can recognize you from the other patrons in the venue?

Don't want to be talking to some old stock broker, only to find out I was wrong.

dileas

tess


----------



## Dodger1967 (10 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm for option 2 for the evenings Dress Code!! Where's the poll?
> 
> Vern


 Hey Vern, if you don't want to bring a Pace stick, I can loan you my whip !  ;D

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Dodger1967 (10 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So Vern I guess everyone should stop here first on the way to the bar.
> 
> http://www.northbound.com/


 I'm probably gonna be wearing my Leather Bomber with the uniform.
             Does that count ?  

Cheers
Paul


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Hey Vern, if you don't want to bring a Pace stick, I can loan you my whip !  ;D
> 
> Cheers
> Paul



Nah, it's OK...I already have my own.


----------



## Dodger1967 (11 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Nah, it's OK...I already have my own.



Somehow I already knew that ! LMAO

Cheers
Paul


----------



## orange.paint (11 Mar 2007)

How did MFI get started? Who are its Founders? 
A. For those of you who haven't been with MFI that long, MFS Nebula is the founding ship of what has grown to become MFI. 

Back in 1993, some of the key officers of Star Fleet International’s USS Royal Sovereign (Gary & Judy Davis, Ryan Rosal, Mark Klinger and Kim & Rob Johnson) decided to break away and form our own shuttle for the sole purpose of enjoying the FUN of Trek Fandom. We all swore that we would not allow the evil alien entity known as politics aboard ship. As most of us were either Active Duty military or prior military, we decided to make Veteran’s Day our “Independence Day" from Royal Sovereign and signed our petition for shuttle status on November 11th, 1993. 

So paul where do you parade for Independence day?Do they still parade on the Royal Sovereign?Or is this just celebrated on the MFS Nebula?Do you get shore leave?


Also I cannot pic out your uniform,looks kinda cool!Can you upload a pic so we can see?Be great for publicity.


----------



## Dodger1967 (11 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> How did MFI get started? Who are its Founders?
> A. For those of you who haven't been with MFI that long, MFS Nebula is the founding ship of what has grown to become MFI.
> 
> Back in 1993, some of the key officers of Star Fleet International’s USS Royal Sovereign (Gary & Judy Davis, Ryan Rosal, Mark Klinger and Kim & Rob Johnson) decided to break away and form our own shuttle for the sole purpose of enjoying the FUN of Trek Fandom. We all swore that we would not allow the evil alien entity known as politics aboard ship. As most of us were either Active Duty military or prior military, we decided to make Veteran’s Day our “Independence Day" from Royal Sovereign and signed our petition for shuttle status on November 11th, 1993.
> ...


 Ok all of us were at one point, or another were members of Starfleet International Star Trek Fan Orgaization Inc. Some of the members of MFI, still participate in SFI, but to a lesser extent. I broke away recently because when I asked for donations from Canadian Members of SFI for the Canadian Soldiers in Afganistan, I got very offended by snide remarks made on the subject and resigned. SFI for a club that claims to follow the ideals of Gene Roddenberry, is full of "Senior Officers" who seem to delight in, politics, backstabbing, favouratisim and a lot of other harmful and degrading actions. I have found with MFI that such actions are frowned apon, it's a much more relaxed club, based on friendship, rather than politics.

Gary Davis, Rob Johnston and many others including myself have served in the military, but I'm sure many more of our members haven't.
We don't Parade, we don't salute and MFI certianly doesn't really work along military lines. We do use that experience however, to guide us mainly in Administering the club. I don't expect members of lower "Rank" to call me General, or Sir, the club is meant for our members to have fun and volunteer in their respective communities for worthy Fan Conventions, like Toronto Trek, or charitable causes like Toys for Tots, or Ronald McDonald's Children's Charites. Individual Chapters called "cells" are somewhat autonomous and aren't really expected to adhere to a strict code of discipline, or reporting proceedure. We do however like to be informed on an informal basis, on what you "cell" is doing so that we know you're active, and can update other members and also new "recruits" as to what's going on in their localities. It also helps us recognize members who have done somethig worthy of recognition by the club.

You might Email Gary to get more insight from him, Gary's a Retired U.S. Navy Master Chief Petty Officer and one heck of a decent guy, I'm sure he'd be able to tell you more about the Founding of the club and some of the members who comprise the current leadership within MFI.

I hope you find some of my info, of some use to you.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## orange.paint (11 Mar 2007)

;D


----------



## Sapper6 (12 Mar 2007)

Just to get this thread back on trek (sic) I'm good with the 14th.  Although, it's starting to sound like a MFI/SFI smoker and less an Army.ca one....

Danj, could you change the subject line to include the actual date once confirmed.

S6


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Just to get this thread back on trek (sic) I'm good with the 14th.  Although, it's starting to sound like a MFI/SFI smoker and less an Army.ca one....
> 
> Danj, could you change the subject line to include the actual date once confirmed.
> 
> S6



I'm going for the beer!!

I believe that the date is decided, I've edited the topic title accordingly.

Vern


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2007)

Now we just need the two locations, one we tell the Trekkies, *and the real one for us* (oops, typo   ) location




Edit: the typo had a typo


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2007)

Well, 

I need to go wherever Danjanou goes!! He's saving me a seat...no pickle stealers are allowed near me...beware.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Mar 2007)

Ok Preliminary recce done, but I may need to do more. I’ve eliminated some possibles due to size, and/or location. Staying downtown within a close walk to a subway station.

Remaining are 

The Duke of Glouster Yonge and Bloor

The Duke of Argyll John and King 

Paupers Pub Bloor and Spadina

All are fairly large so getting a table for 10-12 should not be a problem. Two also have patios n just in case this global warming thing takes off.

The Artful Dodger at Yonge and Isabella also has potential.


----------



## Loachman (12 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Me, I am going to wear my traditional army.ca get together Footbal Jersey.


The "Jersey of Invisibility"?


----------



## Journeyman (12 Mar 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The "Jersey of Invisibility"?



 :rofl:  Miss _one_ smoker......


----------



## armyvern (12 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :rofl:  Miss _one_ smoker......



And go on to live forever in Army.ca  infamy!!


----------



## Danjanou (12 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :rofl:  Miss _one_ smoker......



Actually he's missed two of the last three in Toronto. Funny before that he was attending more than most on average. it's just the fac tthat the two he missed are the one's he organised.  8)

Crap I better not bail on the 14th now.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Mar 2007)

I was also very late on my first one, and I bailed on the recce for this one.

It is my way of getting everyone away from the site to look dedicated while I am here slogging away!

dileas

tess


----------



## Dodger1967 (13 Mar 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Shoot I got vetted for volunteer duty on behalf of my Star Trek Club, at an event.
> 
> I'll be done to the 9's in my Maquis Forces Marine Corps Uniform, but would still like to come and play, I'll be off by 19:00 Hrs.
> 
> ...



I'm saved by the bell, I'll be coming sans uniform. Whoo Hoo, now I can wear jeans, my G.G.H.G. black t and my black leather jacket.

Fracking -A

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## proudnurse (13 Mar 2007)

Ah Paul, after all that you are just going to wear jeans.......and leather coat. Well at least we got to learn a few things about your club! 

Cheerz to you also!

Rebecca


----------



## missionessential (13 Mar 2007)

Count me in as a maybe.

Still have to confirm my schedule at work.

ME


----------



## Dodger1967 (13 Mar 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> Ah Paul, after all that you are just going to wear jeans.......and leather coat. Well at least we got to learn a few things about your club!
> 
> Cheerz to you also!
> 
> Rebecca



Sorry to disappont ya. Now if the pants had velcroe seams, I'd wear it and put on a show ! 

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Sapper6 (13 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I believe that the date is decided, I've edited the topic title accordingly.
> 
> Vern



Thanks.  Now if we could only nail down the pub.

S6


----------



## Danjanou (13 Mar 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Now if we could only nail down the pub.
> 
> S6



time spent in recce is seldom wasted  8)

I'm leaning towards the Duke of Argyll, it's near Metro Hall and the University and King subway station. As far as I know they have live celtic/maritime music there on weekends. Now is that a plus or minus for this group?


----------



## Dodger1967 (13 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> time spent in recce is seldom wasted  8)
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Duke of Argyll, it's near Metro Hall and the University and King subway station. As far as I know they have live celtic/maritime music there on weekends. Now is that a plus or minus for this group?


 Well I'm a Newfie so I don't have a problem with it, so be a blast ! As long as no one turns their beer glass, upside down. LOL

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Dodger1967 (13 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> time spent in recce is seldom wasted  8)
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Duke of Argyll, it's near Metro Hall and the University and King subway station. As far as I know they have live celtic/maritime music there on weekends. Now is that a plus or minus for this group?



I wonder if they serve pickled eggs, I might go early and down a six of em. I love pickled eggs. :skull:

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## armyvern (13 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> time spent in recce is seldom wasted  8)
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Duke of Argyll, it's near Metro Hall and the University and King subway station. As far as I know they have live celtic/maritime music there on weekends. Now is that a plus or minus for this group?



Fine with me...no Army.ca famous Shakira dance will be necessary!!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2007)

Celtic/Maritime music?? Awesome!! Too bad, Vern, the dance might have been interesting!!  
I've been to the Duke of Argyll, nice pub.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Mar 2007)

Well it could be worse it could be my Shakira dance 

Ok I e-mailed the Duke of Argyll to reserve a table for approx 12-15 persons. when they confirm I'll tell them we're members of the Canadian Peace Alliance or some other group. ;D


----------



## tree hugger (13 Mar 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I nominate:
> 
> http://argyle.thedukepubs.ca/





			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok I e-mailed the Duke of Argyll to reserve a table for approx 12-15 persons. when they confirm I'll tell them we're members of the Canadian Peace Alliance or some other group. ;D



Ah ha!  I win! I win! I win! (picture this victory dance!)

Count me in...


----------



## Dodger1967 (13 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well it could be worse it could be my Shakira dance
> 
> Ok I e-mailed the Duke of Argyll to reserve a table for approx 12-15 persons. when they confirm I'll tell them we're members of the Canadian Peace Alliance or some other group. ;D



TALLY HO !  ;D


----------



## Loachman (13 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Fine with me...no Army.ca famous Shakira dance will be necessary!!


O'Shakira? MacShakira?


----------



## proudnurse (13 Mar 2007)

I vote for the Argyle too! Just looked at the link again and it looks very nice. Looking forward to seeing all of you.... I work 'til 11pm on the Friday and going to get on the road Saturday (after I treat myself to a good sleep of course)

Oh and speaking of "Shakira" here is the one song just for fun! Courtesy of U Tube of course  ;D

~Rebecca~ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htJuGVrhKWc


----------



## Dodger1967 (14 Mar 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> I vote for the Argyle too! Just looked at the link again and it looks very nice. Looking forward to seeing all of you.... I work 'til 11pm on the Friday and going to get on the road Saturday (after I treat myself to a good sleep of course)
> 
> Oh and speaking of "Shakira" here is the one song just for fun! Courtesy of U Tube of course  ;D
> 
> ...


Ya you might not get much on Saturday. Me I get to leave at midnight so I can be back in Pickering, before the GO Trains stop. Otherwise I'll be stuck in Toronto with nowhere to go.

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Danjanou (14 Mar 2007)

Ok when I call today to confirm they received our reservation, what name should I book it under. “Friends of Noreen Golfman” or the “Francisco Juarez Fan Club.”

If you don’t know who either of them are, you’re not spending enough time here. 8)


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2007)

How about the Sacred Order of Stonecutters??


----------



## Danjanou (14 Mar 2007)

Okey dokey they just called me. 1930h on Saturday the 14th. Poor girl thought it was for tonight  ??? had to change from 1900 to 1930 because they have a theatre crowd in Tues to Saturday.


----------



## deedster (14 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well it could be worse it could be my Shakira dance
> 
> Ok I e-mailed the Duke of Argyll to reserve a table for approx 12-15 persons. when they confirm I'll tell them we're members of the Canadian Peace Alliance or some other group. ;D


Hey folks, I'd love to meet you guys, you all "sound" so fun-loving!
I'm fairly new to Army.ca and I'm still a civvy (waiting to get into the Reserves)...
Would it be OK if I popped in?
Duke of Argyll is perfect (Lorne Scots !!!!), I just came back from Scotland & I got to see his castle at Inveraray.
Let me know if an "outsider" can come meet you in person.


----------



## Sapper6 (14 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Okey dokey they just called me. 1930h on Saturday the 14th. Poor girl thought it was for tonight  ??? had to change from 1900 to 1930 because they have a theatre crowd in Tues to Saturday.



Ack. Thanks.

S6.


----------



## Dodger1967 (14 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Hey folks, I'd love to meet you guys, you all "sound" so fun-loving!
> I'm fairly new to Army.ca and I'm still a civvy (waiting to get into the Reserves)...
> Would it be OK if I popped in?
> Duke of Argyll is perfect (Lorne Scots !!!!), I just came back from Scotland & I got to see his castle at Inveraray.
> Let me know if an "outsider" can come meet you in person.



I'm a former Reservist and personally I don't see why anyone would have a problem with you showing up.
I say why not, it'll give us a chance to meet you and vice versa.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## proudnurse (14 Mar 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Hope Everyone is having a good day. I did work this morning (go figure, I'm on vacation and working!)  but thankfully it was just a few hours this morning and do get the rest of the week to myself.

As it turns out for me, I won't be in attendance for the greet on the 14th of April. Just wanted to give the heads up especially for you Danjanou, so you know how many to plan for when you are booking everything. 

Have a great get together, everyone!

Rebecca


----------



## Danjanou (14 Mar 2007)

Actually I just booked for Tess and I  and figured the rest of you could stand at the bar. >


----------



## Loachman (14 Mar 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Rebecca.



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Actually I just booked for Tess and I  and figured the rest of you could stand at the bar. >


So there'll be one empty seat at your table then?


----------



## Danjanou (14 Mar 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that, Rebecca.
> So there'll be one empty seat at your table then?



I'll let you sit  there. Two magnificent mustaches will be such a chick magnet.  8)


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'll let you sit  there. Two magnificent mustaches will be such a chick magnet.  8)



 :rofl:

Stick with that story if it makes you feel better!!  >
I'll be at the bar with the rest of them!!


----------



## tree hugger (14 Mar 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the beer and booze at the bar?  I think it'd be more efficient to hang out there.  Save me some elbow room vern!


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Stick with that story if it makes you feel better!!  >
> I'll be at the bar with the rest of them!!



Me too!! :cheers:


----------



## tree hugger (14 Mar 2007)

It'll end up like a junior high school dance - girls on one side (in this case at the bar) and boys on the other (in this case at the table)....

edited - I missed a "t".


----------



## Journeyman (14 Mar 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> *I'll end up like a junior high school dance - girls on one side (in this case at the bar) and boys on the other (in this case at the table)....*



Who ya callin' a girl?!     I know where I'll be standing!   :cheers:


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Who ya callin' a girl?!     I know where I'll be standing!   :cheers:



Spoken like a true school girl...







dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true school girl...



 I used to be a schoolgirl once...and the Army does sometimes send me back to a School. And I am STILL a girl!!

That's it!! I'll be on the opposite side of the bar from the two of you!! 

James, Loachman, care to join me??


----------



## Sapper6 (15 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I used to be a schoolgirl once...and the Army does sometimes send me back to a School. And I am STILL a girl!!
> 
> That's it!! I'll be on the opposite side of the bar from the two of you!!
> 
> James, Loachman, care to join me??



Vern,

Any pictures of you in a school kilt with knee-high socks?  Just wondering.   >

S6


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Mar 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Vern,
> 
> Any pictures of you in a school kilt with knee-high socks?  Just wondering.   >
> 
> S6













dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Vern,
> 
> Any pictures of you in a school kilt with knee-high socks?  Just wondering.   >
> 
> S6



Good Gawd,

What I miss when I have to work all day!!

Uhmmm no, there isn't. I'm not Catholic nor am I 'a skirt kind of girl.' Perhaps you mistook me for Britney Spears? I will be at the opposite end of the bar from you!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (15 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> dileas
> 
> tess



And Dileas to you too Tess!! Why don't you wear yours and make all the guys happy??  >


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2007)

Wow, is this going to be fun! Just sitting there listening to Vern's remarks/retorts will be entertainment enough for me!!  Is it confirmed for the Duke of Argyle yet? I want to book my hotel!!


----------



## Loachman (16 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> And Dileas to you too Tess!! Why don't you wear yours and make all the guys happy??  >


He won't be there anyway.


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Mar 2007)

hey folks, I'm short on time, since I'm posting from the pay per play computer at St. Jean.

I won't be able to make it down for this, I just got transfered to RFT, and that weekend will likely be when I'm put back on platoon strength, so no weekend off for me.

On the plus side though, I'll be able to do a detailed write up on RFT platoon from the recruit's perspective for the site once I get access to a 'real' computer. These terminals are awefully uncomfortable to type on.

Have fun all, and maybe I'll get out for the next one. for now it's off to Dinner for me.

Nic


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2007)

So any word from the pub? Is it booked? Inquiring minds want to know.......


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So any word from the pub? Is it booked? Inquiring minds want to know.......



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58270/post-541907.html#msg541907

dileas

tess


----------



## The Real Shlomo (19 Mar 2007)

Sounds like a good night,

Any room for a bloke with some good stories, and ready for a piss up?

go with the mo!!  Shlomo!


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58270/post-541907.html#msg541907
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Doh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!  Hotel booked!!


----------



## SABOT (20 Mar 2007)

Can anyone show up and partake in these events?


Also?  How do you get those little picture thingies under your names?


----------



## armyvern (20 Mar 2007)

Sabot,

Click on your profile button, then on the left hand side of your screen choose "Account related settings." You can upload your own avtar or choose one that is already listed.

Sabot,

Welcome to Army.ca...highly suggest that you start reading:

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize once again. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

The Librarian
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Danjanou (20 Mar 2007)

SABOT said:
			
		

> Can anyone show up and partake in these events?



In Theory yeah. However we, or at least some of us, have a low tolerance for wannabees and/or nintendo snipers. These are get to gethers for real soldiers to socialize. How about you fill in your profile there bud. I smell poser.


----------



## SABOT (20 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the help on the picture thingie.  I will have to find smaller pictures, cause it isn't working for me.....Now, why do I keep getting all these emails saying peopl are answering topics.  Do I need to get a foil hat?


----------



## deedster (21 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> In Theory yeah. However we, or at least some of us, have a low tolerance for wannabees and/or nintendo snipers. These are get to gethers for real soldiers to socialize.


I was going to join you guys but seeing as I'm a "wannabe" (waiting to get into the reserves) I guess I should stay away.  And here I was going to offer my spare room to PMedMoe so she wouldn't have to get a hotel.  Danjanou, you scared me off buddy!


----------



## The Real Shlomo (21 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> In Theory yeah. However we, or at least some of us, have a low tolerance for wannabees and/or nintendo snipers. These are get to gethers for real soldiers to socialize. How about you fill in your profile there bud. I smell poser.



Pfft.   a real soldier.  and how do we come about meeting up with the real soldier interviewers to establish our credentials?

this will be an interesting nite i am sure.  we shall see who the reall soldiers are. d squared don't let the big internet talk alarm you.  some of us real soldiers don't think that way.


----------



## armyvern (21 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I was going to join you guys but seeing as I'm a "wannabe" (waiting to get into the reserves) I guess I should stay away.  And here I was going to offer my spare room to PMedMoe so she wouldn't have to get a hotel.  Danjanou, you scared me off buddy!



D Squared,

Don't let Danjanou scare you off at all. "Wannabes" and "Ninjasnipers" are a totally different thing altogether than persons who show an actual interest in joining the CF.

"Wannabes" are those who never will join and are all talk...no action. "Ninjasnipers" are those who seem to think it's all guns & glory, who have no real concept of how it really is. (Could be because of the drugs they are smoking...). These two are more commonly refered to as POSERS...I think that was Danjanou's point.

Reserves in waiting...are soldiers in waiting...those who are interested, not just talk. These (such as yourself) fall into neither the wannabe nor the Ninjasniper category (ie not a poser). I think you're good to go!!! 

Vern


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2007)

D Squared, come on out and meet us! Thanks for the offer of the room but I already have a hotel booked.  I am on course in Borden right now, so a little "luxury" is a good thing!!   It's quite close to the pub (few minutes walk) so no taxis or subways.


----------



## Dodger1967 (23 Mar 2007)

Hi Guys:

Sorry haven't posted in awhile, I made some stupid comments in another topic and was appropriately, flogged for it.

Anyways, If I don't have slo-pitch practice come up, I'm still in to party. You guys can stand at the bar, me I'll be at a table, taking it all in.

To bad I'll have to leave early, the last train back to Pickering leaves at around 00:00 hrs.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## The Real Shlomo (23 Mar 2007)

I am new to the city.  I see there is an undergrund tube, and there is the train known as GO.  What do you use?

Shlomo


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2007)

Well,

By the end of the night...some people may be dancing on the bar!!! 

I won't be one of them!!  ;D


----------



## The Real Shlomo (23 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> By the end of the night...some people may be dancing on the bar!!!
> 
> I won't be one of them!!  ;D



Why not?

By the way, i am still waiting for my response via pm...you do have my e-mail to wowoweewow...happy times.

shlomo


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2007)

Slomo,

And I told you to frig off. Do it. Or disappear...seen?

Vern


----------



## Dodger1967 (23 Mar 2007)

I take the GO. If I'm reasonably able to wobble that way !

Vern, I won't be dancing period, I don't dance when I drink, falling on my face isn't on option. lol

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Mar 2007)

Shlomo:
Below is a link to the Guidelines follow them or you will be Banned.....

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

Army.Ca Staff


----------



## The Real Shlomo (23 Mar 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Shlomo:
> Below is a link to the Guidelines follow them or you will be Banned.....
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html
> ...



okay okay....

i will cool my jets


----------



## Dodger1967 (23 Mar 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Shlomo:
> Below is a link to the Guidelines follow them or you will be Banned.....
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html
> ...



I suggest you read them, you'll save yourself from looking like an ass and then getting put on counselling and probation, or banned outright.
I also suggest you leave Vern alone, she's from what I'm told Married and off limits.

Take things easy out here man !

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Mar 2007)

Not just Vern..._anyone_ this site is not a dating site nor a meat market. Join lavalife if you want to get laid...now back on topic or this will be locked.


----------



## The Real Shlomo (23 Mar 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Not just Vern..._anyone_ this site is not a dating site nor a meat market. Join lavalife if you want to get laid...now back on topic or this will be locked.



Dang your cute when you get all authoritative EX-D...


----------



## proudnurse (25 Mar 2007)

Just wanted to post a quick message...... while I sit here working on a Sunday  ;D well, it's going fast thank goodness! I'm able to make it after all for the Greet. Moe, thank you again for the Hotel info. I'm going to try and get in touch with them, when I have a few spare moments tomorrow and will pass on the update so you know where to find me! Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces from the Guelph Greet in Dec, as well as meeting everyone I have not had the chance to yet.   

~Rebecca


----------



## Dodger1967 (26 Mar 2007)

I'm wondering how many bodies will be showing up ?

And how many will need to be carried out after the festivities ? ;D

I'll be staying resonably self aware, for the most part.  

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Danjanou (26 Mar 2007)

Ok roll call for this as I see it

Me
Librarian
Tess ( maybe?)
Journeyman
Loachman
Medicineman
Sapper 6
Proudnurse
Jacob
Pylon
Infantry Grrl
x-grunt
tree hugger
Hatchetman
Pmedmoe
Dodger1967
Missionessential
The Real Schlomo
D-Squared
Piper (maybe?)
Ro31 Pte Joe (maybe?)

Did I miss anyone? That’s 21 bodies and I booked for 12-15 so I’ll need to update.

Now next question as TO is now thawing out anyone want to change venue to a place with a patio?


----------



## Sapper6 (26 Mar 2007)

Not fussed.  So long as I can stumble out and get on the TTC relatively easily. i.e. within 200m stumbling distance.

S6

p.s. Note: If we change orders too many times and too close to H-hr, the troops get confused and we risk losing the main body, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lang75 (26 Mar 2007)

Well  Danjanou, I guess you can put me down as a maybe.


----------



## Dodger1967 (26 Mar 2007)

Well that 22 Bodies !

You sure we shouldn't be having this at the ACC ? ;D

It's gonna be a party, all we need is a medic, an MP and some body armour ! :cheers:

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Danjanou (26 Mar 2007)

Lang75 said:
			
		

> Well  Danjanou, I guess you can put me down as a maybe.



Screw maybe ole buddy, wife wont let me go unless you're there as a chaperone and designated driver for me. :-[


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Now next question as TO is now thawing out anyone want to change venue to a place with a patio?



No changing, I already booked my hotel!


----------



## Lang75 (26 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Screw maybe ole buddy, wife wont let me go unless you're there as a chaperone and designated driver for me. :-[



Well since you put it that way I guess you can twist my rubber arm for a beer.


----------



## proudnurse (26 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No changing, I already booked my hotel!



I just booked mine tonight too, at the same place PMedMoe so I'm good to go! (keeps her fingers crossed for a no change of venue)   please

~Rebecca


----------



## Danjanou (27 Mar 2007)

The venue hasn't changed, although I have to call them this weeka nd up the numbers on the reservation. I was just making a suggestion. There are plenty of places with patios within walking distance of there.


----------



## Lang75 (27 Mar 2007)

By the way, would you be able to some more recce for a good place to park?


----------



## Journeyman (27 Mar 2007)

Lang75 said:
			
		

> By the way, would you be able to some more recce for *a good place to park? *



Sorry...perhaps I'm new here. You're going to an army.ca pub meet - - - and you're thinking of driving??


----------



## Lang75 (27 Mar 2007)

Well thats why i switched to coffee about two hours before we wrapped things up at the last meet in scarborough, I would never want to be driving under the influince. Ask Danjanou, I am very careful about that.


----------



## Danjanou (27 Mar 2007)

You're sober when you drive? and in TO traffic. Screw that I'm sticking to the crazy meth addict gypsy cab drivers on the 14th 8)


----------



## Lang75 (27 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You're sober when you drive? and in TO traffic. Screw that I'm sticking to the crazy meth addict gypsy cab drivers on the 14th 8)




So I guess that means you are planning on taking cabs on wed`s pub night from now on are? :'(


----------



## Dodger1967 (27 Mar 2007)

Smart thing switching to coffee, before you drive.

Should be a good time.
BTW if anyone's heading east of the city and I can hitch a ride, as far as Pickering I could be pursuaded to stay longer. :warstory:
Should be fun, oh and also the President of my club emailed me and said I had to go to this meeting, frack, I gotta wear the monkey suit(" Uniform"). I hope the arse of my pants don't split, if I party too hardy !

 :

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## deedster (27 Mar 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Smart thing switching to coffee, before you drive.
> 
> Should be fun, oh and also the President of my club emailed me and said I had to go to this meeting, frack, I gotta wear the monkey suit(" Uniform"). I hope the arse of my pants don't split, if I party too hardy !
> 
> ...


OOHH!!!!!  A man in uniform, I can't wait!
Anybody heading West, I'm going back to Burlington...but the Go train might be a good idea!
Really looking forward to meeting all... :cheers:


----------



## Dodger1967 (27 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> OOHH!!!!!  A man in uniform, I can't wait!


Why all of a sudden do I feel like a sniper's watching me ? 

Now I know I'm single, but it doesn't mean I'm easy pickins !  >

LMAO


Cheerz
Paul


----------



## deedster (27 Mar 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Why all of a sudden do I feel like a sniper's watching me ?



No worries Dodger, I'm leaving all my weapons at home  
(and Pickering is WAY too far from Burlington  ;D

D2


----------



## SABOT (27 Mar 2007)

Did any of you guys planning this event book some Easter Bunnies?  I am sure that they would appreciate some work after their weekend has come and gone, even if it is so soon.


----------



## tree hugger (27 Mar 2007)

Wha?


----------



## proudnurse (28 Mar 2007)

SABOT said:
			
		

> Did any of you guys planning this event book some Easter Bunnies?  I am sure that they would appreciate some work after their weekend has come and gone, even if it is so soon.











I didn't realize that the Easter Bunny also enjoyed pints of Guiness. Ah well, after all that travelling around delivering those goodies to the Kiddo's, you never know he could probably use a few :cheers: also


~Rebecca~


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2007)

I bet he was referring to a different kind of "bunny".... :


----------



## Yrys (28 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I bet he was referring to a different kind of "bunny".... :



My first thought when I read him.
Second one was for the ''real'' one. Nice image, proudnurse .


----------



## deedster (28 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I bet he was referring to a different kind of "bunny".... :


The dirty scoundrel !!!!


----------



## tree hugger (28 Mar 2007)

You see, that's what I thought he was saying, I just didn't want to believe it....


----------



## proudnurse (28 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> My first thought when I read him.
> Second one was for the ''real'' one. Nice image, proudnurse .



My first thought as well  but the post left me no choice to post a picture of the "Real" one  ;D 
and I also hope for some peanut butter choco eggs from the "Bunny" himself! Especially the Laura Secord kind (which happen to be my favourite)  8) 

~Rebecca


----------



## Yrys (28 Mar 2007)

Are you able to finish one when you start ? They'rere so huge!

( I presumed some would have prefer an image of the other bunny  ;D )


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ( I presumed some would have prefer an image of the other bunny  ;D )



Well, I'm not about to post one for them!! I'm sure they can find enough on other websites, just not this one!


----------



## proudnurse (28 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not about to post one for them!! I'm sure they can find enough on other websites, just not this one!


 :rofl:

I just wanted to say, thanks for the  ;D while I am working guys, it's sure making the night go great... and fast to have come back here and read all this.

~Rebecca 

Edited to say: As for the Laura Secord Choco Eggs.... Depending on if my daughter gets to it before me, that I get to have the whole thing to myself  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *Well, I'm not about to post one for them!! I'm sure they can find enough on other websites, just not this one! *



I know what you're talking about, this being an army site and all.....and I found a a pic, but it was protected by the site, so you have to go look yourself.  Go here and scroll down; _this_ is obviously the "bunny" he was referring to.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2007)

Good one, Journeyman!  

Protected, eh?
He's got his own weapon!!  :threat:


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Mar 2007)

that was AWESOME.  Beatrix Potter and Sven Hassel.  What a pair!


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2007)

Holy moley!!

We are up to 22 people for this meet & greet. Wow. And that's not including ToRN who has yet to confirm whether he will be travelling with me.

I see the usual pranksters and jokers are out and about in this thread. Keep it up...should be an interesting night. I'll be wearing spandex myself (_not_ a bunny suit)...LOL. Watch out!!

 ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Mar 2007)

This is perfect!!

If I start soon, I will be able to complete all the orders and bring the T-Braces down, and everyone will save on shipping!!

T.E.S.S Bracelet you gotta wear one!!

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> This is perfect!!
> 
> If I start soon, I will be able to complete all the orders and bring the T-Braces down, and everyone will save on shipping!!
> 
> T.E.S.S Bracelet you gotta wear one!!



That's it then?? We've now established that the only applicable dress code for the gathering is that we must all wear a TESS bracelet?? Or garter etc??


----------



## Yrys (29 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> the only applicable dress code for the gathering is that we must all wear a TESS bracelet?? Or garter etc??



If  some men take that as an opportunity to be exploit and ONLY wear that, send me pics, please  > !


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> That's it then?? We've now established that the only applicable dress code for the gathering is that we must all wear a TESS bracelet?? Or garter etc??



This is fricken brilliant!!

This is how we will be able to recognize the gang!

Order them right now and be a first, Just ask Muffin!

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (29 Mar 2007)

Spandex....and garters...... and Trekkie uniforms........  

You'll look like roadies for a Michael Moore video   

I'm in!   ;D


----------



## deedster (29 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> That's it then?? We've now established that the only applicable dress code for the gathering is that we must all wear a TESS bracelet?? Or garter etc??


OK, I've found my garter (had to clean off the spider webs) and am ordering my TESS bracelet...woo-hoo, we'll be quite a sight.  I must remember to bring a camera


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Mar 2007)

Right on,

That is one more signed up for a TESS Bracelet, 22 more to go!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (29 Mar 2007)

Alright confirmed the reservations and upped the number to 20 sor we're not playing musical chairs. Their patio is under construction and won' t be finished/open until May, although I did suggest we 'd build it for them after the third round. Also no live music there that night.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Alright confirmed the reservations and upped the number to 20 sor we're not playing musical chairs. Their patio is under construction and won' t be finished/open until May, although I did suggest we 'd build it for them after the third round. Also no live music there that night.



Geez next thing you are going to say is BYOB...

dileas

tess


----------



## deedster (29 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I did suggest we 'd build it for them after the third round.


You mean now I need to bring a hammer as well as my garter, spandex and TESS bracelet!!!!!  Getting heavy 
Thanks for all your hard woek & dedication Danjanou.  D2


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Holy moley!!
> We are up to 22 people for this meet & greet. Wow. And that's not including ToRN who has yet to confirm whether he will be travelling with me.



Vern,
Looks like he can't make it that weekend http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58270.135.html but send him a PM, you never know.

Tess,
Bring a small variety of bracelets, I may get one and would save on the shipping.  

We have to decide what to wear? Are clothes a requirement??   (everyone runs away screaming)


----------



## deedster (29 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> We have to decide what to wear? Are clothes a requirement??   (everyone runs away screaming)


Too funny PMM!


----------



## proudnurse (30 Mar 2007)

D Squared, 

See that is why Tess is bringing his bracelets, so we would all have something to wear , although yes we may find many people running away screaming for sure. Now if we could only help finish building that patio for the Pub, then it will definately be a night to remember  8) 

~Rebecca

PS: Thank you for all your work Danjanou, booking the pub for all of us to come out!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> *PS: Thank you for all your work Danjanou, booking the pub for all of us to come out! *



Spandex, garters, trekkie costumes.....people naked, save their TESS bracelets........and now people will be "coming out." How close is this pub to Church St?   :-\

Yes, thanks Danjanou.....thanks lots.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Spandex, garters, trekkie costumes.....people naked, save their TESS bracelets........and now people will be "coming out." How close is this pub to Church St?   :-\
> 
> Yes, thanks Danjanou.....thanks lots.



You forgot assless leather biker chaps >


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> *You forgot assless leather biker chaps* >



I didn't forget - - those are _normal_   ;D


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You forgot assless leather biker chaps >



Hell Yeah!! I'm IN for sure!!  ;D (Not _in_ them as in wearing them...but I officially volunteer to be the photographer!!)


----------



## deedster (30 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hell Yeah!! I'm IN for sure!!  ;D (Not _in_ them as in wearing them...but I officially volunteer to be the photographer!!)


I'll be your assistant Vern !!!!!


----------



## Lang75 (30 Mar 2007)

My god Danjanou, if you come out in those asslees chaps, I will have to get a few pictures to hand out to your co-workers.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Mar 2007)

Lang75 said:
			
		

> My god Danjanou, if you come out in those asslees chaps, I will have to get a few pictures to hand out to your co-workers.



 :-*


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2007)

Oh, this is going to be fun!!!!


----------



## tree hugger (30 Mar 2007)

Doesn't sound like this will be PG13 night.  Whoop, whoop!  I might be up past 2200!


----------



## x-grunt (30 Mar 2007)

Gee, this smoker looks like it's gonna be a pretty good show! op:

Then again,I'm not sure if I should be nervous about coming to this shindig or what...I might be in danger of catching a little moral turpitude, and I haven't had my shots this year.  ;D


----------



## tree hugger (30 Mar 2007)

Think there is a cream for that...


----------



## x-grunt (30 Mar 2007)

Can you bring some? I want it all healed up before I go to IAP in April.

Esquimalt MIR staff: "Naval Cadet Bloggins have you been consorting with the _Army_ again?"  

Oh, the embarrassment  :-[ ;D


----------



## Loachman (30 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> You mean now I need to bring a hammer as well as my garter, spandex and TESS bracelet!!!!!  Getting heavy
> Thanks for all your hard woek & dedication Danjanou.  D2


Do tool belts go with assless chaps? I'm not really up on the latest fashions.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2007)

OK, I'm fearless (it goes without saying) - - but you folks are starting to make me a bit.......apprehensive   :-[


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Mar 2007)

I've sent a PM off to Vern RE: arrangements for the weekend. Yes, I am not certain that I'll be able to make it down with Vern, but I'm still in the dark about what's happening to me 2 weeks from now, and since I'm on RFT up until 2 days prior, a few different situations could arise at that time. (A) I get put straight on platoon (and don't get the weekend off). (B) I get put on PAT for a while first (and get the weekend off). (C) Transfered to another base to start training (no way in hell I get the weekend). etc. etc. 

Having said that, I have heard rumors that CFLRS is not taking in any anglo platoons for the month of April, so I'd be put on PAT april 12/13 (which would mean I get the weekend off), but that's unconfirmed by anyone of any sort of importance as of yet.

Anyhoo, people are waiting for the computers here, so I have to get off and let them on.
Nic


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> I've sent a PM off to Vern RE: arrangements for the weekend.
> Nic



PM & cell number inbound.


----------



## deedster (31 Mar 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> I am not certain that I'll be able to make it down with Vern


Hope you can make it ToRN, looks like this is shaping up to being the party of the century...garters, spandes, assless chaps, and TESS bracelets!  My initiation too, hope I pass  :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman (31 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> *My initiation too, hope I pass *  :blotto:



We're doing _initiations_ too??!   >


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Mar 2007)

Yep, it starts by showing up with one of my bracelets....

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (31 Mar 2007)

tess.....did you ever do time with Amway....or maybe Jehovah's Witnesses??


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> tess.....did you ever do time with Amway....or maybe Jehovah's Witnesses??



With a nifty new T-Brace you would be able to see the light and understand.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Hope you can make it ToRN,



Well, he's hoping. I was just talking to him on the phone...

From his end: "OK ma'am....Warrant, oh darn Ma'am" LOL...He apparently has been initiated!! It was almost as if he could see me standing here in my chaps with my whip!!  >  Tongue-tied recruits...those were the days...back when I was one of them.

D2

Please, do not give the boys any more ideas!! Dealing with Tess and his PMs requesting _'sizing information_' is becoming initiation enough for me; pickle thieving & peanut stealing rights of passage from the 27 December Guelph M&G be damned.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Mar 2007)

Did someone say _pickles_.......?


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Did someone say _pickles_.......?


Well hey!! If it isn't the guilty party himself!!


----------



## deedster (1 Apr 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Did someone say _pickles_.......?


Now I have to bring pickles on top of everything else???  Jeez-Louise, you "guys" don't make it easy!


----------



## Sapper6 (1 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Hope you can make it ToRN, looks like this is shaping up to being the party of the century...garters, spandes, assless chaps, and TESS bracelets!  My initiation too, hope I pass  :blotto:



Can't forget the Trekkie costumes!  Woohoo, should be a goat rodeo. 

S6


----------



## medicineman (2 Apr 2007)

So the pickles go into the tight Trekkie costumes?  Kind of like the dude from Spinal Tap who had problems at the airport?  This could be fun  :.

MM


----------



## Dodger1967 (2 Apr 2007)

Lang75 said:
			
		

> My god Danjanou, if you come out in those asslees chaps, I will have to get a few pictures to hand out to your co-workers.




Hey maybe we can send some pics over to Afganistan to really open the eyes of the Taliban ! >

Do you think that'll really make em mad at us ? lol

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 Apr 2007)

Well, I've got a tough choice to make now... Spend sat. night with a bunch of drunken army folk, or spend it in Montreal with a girl from back home who's only here that weekend.....

As much as I'd like to get down there with you all, I think you can all see what I'm getting at....
I swear, between this and running into one of my instructors at the bar thursday night, I must have the worst luck with timing ever.

Sorry guys, but the prospect of spending time with the girl trumps a bar night by a hair. I'll be sure to make the next one though. And thank you to Vern for the offer, any other time, and I would be more than willing to spend the night in a bar with you all.
Nic


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2007)

What??  You're gonna stand us up for a GIRL??  
Just kidding, ToRN.  Have a good time.  I'm sure we'll meet at some point!!


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Apr 2007)

And she's an officer, to boot... okay, not yet, she's a CIC Ocdt, but at least I'll be meeting with at least _one_ member of the CF that's isn't a part of the training center that weekend. Does that count for anything?

Oh, of that I have no doubt, I'm going to be waiting for a few months after BMQ to get on my trades course, and nothing passes the time better.

Nic


----------



## deedster (9 Apr 2007)

Yoo-hoooo?  Danjanou?
Is everything set for Saturday night's smoker?  Only 5 sleeps  !!!!!!


----------



## armyvern (9 Apr 2007)

Only 5 days??

Ladies start your engines ... prepare to show the boys how Meet & Greets are supposed to unfold.

 ;D


----------



## tree hugger (10 Apr 2007)

Ready, aye, ready!


----------



## Journeyman (10 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> *Ladies ... prepare to show the boys how Meet & Greets are supposed to unfold*


Huddled in the corner...discussing toenail polish....sales at Mexx and Lululemon....the latest crises to befall Brad & Angelina.....before darting off to the washroom _en masse_

I'll be at the bar with James & Rod. No Tess, the _other_ women are in the corner   >


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Huddled in the corner...discussing toenail polish....sales at Mexx and Lululemon....the latest crises to befall Brad & Angelina.....before darting off to the washroom _en masse_



As opposed to guys sitting at the bar talking about Body Armour size


----------



## Journeyman (10 Apr 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> *As opposed to guys sitting at the bar talking about Body Armour size *


First off, that's _real guy talk_, so it's OK. 

Secondly Des, and I wasn't going to bring this up, but you and that other guy were discussing your "size" in the lineup at NDHQ....as though being "Medium Regular" would be something to brag about  >


----------



## armyvern (10 Apr 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> As opposed to guys sitting at the bar talking about Body Armour size



Oh please Sig_Des, haven't you heard?? Body armour size _isn't_ everything!!


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> First off, that's _real guy talk_, so it's OK.
> 
> Secondly Des, and I wasn't going to bring this up, but you and that other guy were discussing your "size" in the lineup at NDHQ....as though being "Medium Regular" would be something to brag about  >



Well, when it comes to Body Armour Size, I'm happy I'm not an XL   But you guys all have fun...I should be somewhere in Europe at that point!


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2007)

I might go...

But where is the Duke of Kent again...And before you al jump up and tell me that its in the thread someplace at least 17 times I will tell you all right now I'm not reading through 17 pages to find it. :brickwall:

Danjanou...Where is the place?


----------



## Danjanou (13 Apr 2007)

Because I realise most of you socially challenged individuals suffer from ADD and/or are too frickin lazy to scroll through 17 pages on this thread, and because I refuse to sit at a table for 20 by myself explaining why no one showed to the bar wench, here’s a update on the RV point. At 1930  that's 7:30 ish for you military types

http://argyle.thedukepubs.ca/

And for those of you coming on the short bus after a tenure as a floating gigilo here's a picture. ;D

http://maps.google.ca/maps?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl&q=86%20John%20St.%20toronto


----------



## proudnurse (13 Apr 2007)

My Plan for Saturday....

Head of of Cambridge by 10am... to get to my room at the Strathcona and get settled. Bringing my Digital Camera, so hoping to get some pic's around the city. 

When I check in, find PM Moe  and go to the Pub to see everyone. 

Looking so forward to seeing everyone, and all enjoying a night out together! 2 more sleeps everyone ... yeah! 

~Rebecca


----------



## Slim (13 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> And for those of you coming on the short bus after a tenure as a floating gigilo here's a picture. ;D



Seargeant Major you are a cheaky bastard...The ladies on the QM2 are far closer to your age bracket than mine! However they are normally worth far more than you and I put together!

See you on Sat then. I'm having dinner with a donkey-rider friend at around 1800, after which I'll mosey on over so we can buy each other beer and shout insults at one another for the remainder of the evening.

I want to see what Vern looks like!...I've been let down so many times now by promises to appear.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> At 1930  that's *7:30 ish for you military types*



So we get an extra 12 hours of drinking before the civies arrive; good call. Do they serve breakfast?   ;D


----------



## deedster (13 Apr 2007)

AAAGGGHHHHH!!!!!  Where's my coin???
Only 1 sleep.  Looking forward to meeting all!  
D2


----------



## Danjanou (13 Apr 2007)

Slim, if you’re gonna shout at me all night, I’m leaving my hearing aid at home. 8)

JM, The emergency men’s shelter across the street at Metro Hall does a nice brunch. I think I can get us a table, I have connections there.

Coins? Oh yeah considering everyone has one how do we do this? Lowest number on their army.ca one which means unless Mike shows I win, or most unit coins which means unless someone else suffers from career ADD it’s either moi or JM.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2007)

I guess I'm buying a round  :crybaby: because my coin is in Kingston and I ain't driving there to get it!!  :


----------



## Journeyman (13 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *I guess I'm buying a round  :crybaby: because my coin is in Kingston and I ain't driving there to get it!!*  :



I know who I want to play poker against!  >


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I know who I want to play poker against!  >



 ???  Color me stupid.....I don't get it!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Apr 2007)

Must bluff better than that....


----------



## Journeyman (13 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> > *I know who I want to play poker against! *  >
> 
> 
> ???  Color me stupid.....I don't get it!


Never admit that you have an empty hand. Now the vultures will be circling your carcass.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Coins? Oh yeah considering everyone has one how do we do this? Lowest number on their army.ca one which means unless Mike shows I win,



...or be too sure of yourself. >


----------



## deedster (13 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Never admit that you have an empty hand. Now the vultures will be circling your carcass.


Aren't you glad I'm keeping your secret... :-X  Or were you bluffing??   :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman (13 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Aren't you glad I'm keeping your secret... :-X  Or were you bluffing??   :blotto:



I guess you'll have to ante up to find out   >  

(I prefer my ales like my ex-wife's heart by the way - - dark, and cold  ;D)


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Apr 2007)

I can't believe I am going to miss this....

Ahh well Mexico is kinda better if you like this sorat thing  


Enjoy your meet and greet guys have a few for those who wish they could attend


----------



## Pea (13 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I can't believe I am going to miss this....
> 
> Ahh well Mexico is kinda better if you like this sorat thing
> 
> ...



Mexico and online army.ca... someone needs to teach this guy how to have a vacation.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Apr 2007)

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> Mexico and online army.ca... someone needs to teach this guy how to have a vacation.


Have a vacation in Newfoundland, always something to do here ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Apr 2007)

Hey it's night and nothing fun has started yet give me a break I have to feed my addiction


----------



## beach_bum (13 Apr 2007)

It's night and you're sober enough to read and type in MEXICO!!!!!  What the heck is wrong with you!?!?!?!


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Apr 2007)

He is three hours behind, and no doubt is waiting for his pressed jeans and course t-shirt to arrive from the front desk.

He will then slip on his cowboy boots, roll up the pack of players light inhis sleeve, and tear up the town (hotel bar) with the local version of Canadian, and the barkeeps only bottle of CC/Rye.

Watch out meh hee coh

dileas

tess


----------



## deedster (13 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> One Extra-Cold Guinness coming up, on me
> I prefer the normal pour myself, my ex was lukewarm  ;D
> See you tomorrow


----------



## deedster (13 Apr 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> It's night and you're sober enough to read and type in MEXICO!!!!!  What the heck is wrong with you!?!?!?!


Es loco


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ???  Color me stupid.....I don't get it! Never admit that you have an empty hand. Now the vultures will be circling your carcass.



Oops!!  Are they good looking vultures??    I don't play poker anyway....


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Apr 2007)

HOLA!

Hey I'm loaded now and in my rprivate club room...hecnce the net accesas at whatever time it is here, after a bottle of champange and many many JD's I feel well enough toi rell you you all suck for not being here with me... I mean hey it'ds not that much monmey to come nd join eme

Ok loaded be well amigos.... and enjoy your Meet and Greet...like I said earlier have a few for those of us that wish we could attend...and JM try not to talk about body armouyr size too much others might get  shy around you


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Apr 2007)

Answer me this brother.  Are you wearing any of the following on yer body.

a) Dog Tags
b) Regimental Shirt (t-shirt, Golfshirt_
c) Cowboy boots, or dock marten type boots that resemble combat boots that are okay to wear with jeans
d) All of the above

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Apr 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Answer me this brother.  Are you wearing any of the following on yer body.
> 
> a) Dog Tags
> b) Regimental Shirt (t-shirt, Golfshirt_
> ...


No
No
No
No

Good on my part eh


----------



## beach_bum (14 Apr 2007)

Loaded and in your room already!  The night is young!  Sheesh and you want others to come and party in Mexico with you?  You are young and have much to learn grasshopper.   ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Apr 2007)

and you call youself a Royal.

What has happened to this new generation...

dileas

tess


----------



## proudnurse (14 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> HOLA!
> 
> Hey I'm loaded now and in my rprivate club room...hecnce the net accesas at whatever time it is here, after a bottle of champange and many many JD's I feel well enough toi rell you you all suck for not being here with me... I mean hey it'ds not that much monmey to come nd join eme
> 
> Ok loaded be well amigos.... and enjoy your Meet and Greet...like I said earlier have a few for those of us that wish we could attend...and JM try not to talk about body armouyr size too much others might get  shy around you







Hola! HoM..... hope your vacation goes well. Well, just got in from work not long ago and putting stuff together for my journey to TO for the Meet and Greet. Can't belive the time came up so fast, as to when we first started talking about it.

See you all in Margarita Ville... TO Style! Packed my coin in my backpack! Haha! And will be thinking of all who could not make it... will make a toast to all. 





~Rebecca


----------



## Pea (14 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> HOLA!
> 
> Hey I'm loaded now and in my rprivate club room...hecnce the net accesas at whatever time it is here, after a bottle of champange and many many JD's I feel well enough toi rell you you all suck for not being here with me... I mean hey it'ds not that much monmey to come nd join eme
> 
> Ok loaded be well amigos.... and enjoy your Meet and Greet...like I said earlier have a few for those of us that wish we could attend...and JM try not to talk about body armouyr size too much others might get  shy around you



Ahhhh who let him on the internet after that much alcohol?... I think someone needs to have a talk with that resort's staff. At least we can tell he's drunk now, by his typing.. 

And listen to him say how "we suck" for not being there when none of us were invited. Pfft, some friend you are!  ;D

Beach, he really does need to learn how to do this Mexico thing. When I was there in August I only touched the computer once, to tell my Mom the hurricane was coming and I loved her. Then we went back to the disco for more drinking!


----------



## beach_bum (14 Apr 2007)

Any time I was in Mexico, California, Hawaii........I didn't touch a computer.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> HOLA!
> 
> Hey I'm loaded now and in my rprivate club room...hecnce the net accesas at whatever time it is here, after a bottle of champange and many many JD's I feel well enough toi rell you you all suck for not being here with me... I mean hey it'ds not that much monmey to come nd join eme
> 
> Ok loaded be well amigos.... and enjoy your Meet and Greet...like I said earlier have a few for those of us that wish we could attend...and JM try not to talk about body armouyr size too much others might get  shy around you


Hey, umm, Hom, you did remember that there is a spell check for those who cannot spell, and those that are drunk, correct? Have a good hangover  ;D

And for the rest of you, have a good time at the MG tonight. Have a drink for those who are not there, those in Afghanistan, and those like me, who are not old enough to drink yet :blotto:


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Apr 2007)

Micheal I have never had a hang over in my life  ;D 

And in my defense to being on the computer I did have to check the news updats for the week.....we all know why, and when I got off the computer I went right back to drinking LOL

Enjoy tonight guys and be well.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Micheal I have never had a hang over in my life  ;D


Yeah sure


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Yeah sure



Trust me, I believe him.  One does not suffer a hangover while serving, as you continue with a hair of the dog.

Do or die for a bottle of rye.

dileas

tess


----------



## Sapper6 (14 Apr 2007)

Tess or anyone else that is going tonight,

I'm still in...however, won't get there until 2100 hrs or so.  Hold a bar stool for me.

S6


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Apr 2007)

Alright,

Went to the dentist first thing in the morning for a cleaning, teeth hurt.

Got a Hair cut, pride hurts, too many greys.

Got my army.ca coin

Got some bracelets prepared.

I will be there for 8pm (I am officially a civvy now).

Let's get ready to RUMBLE!!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (14 Apr 2007)

Ok getting ready to head out for this.

Wardrobe check

-Fresh whitewall haircut to show off farmer tan…. Check
-Cowboy boots…. Check
-Jeans…. Check
-Regimental T-shirt/Golf Shirt…. Check
-Dog tags…. Check
-Zippo and smokes for the shirt sleeve…. Check
-Sorry guys the Rolex didn’t come with a wide OD green velco watch strap so I’ll pass on that
-Tess’s phone number programmed into my cell so he can call with his whiney excuse for not showing up…. check 

Ok I'm GTG


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Apr 2007)

Have fun all...... :crybaby:


----------



## deedster (15 Apr 2007)

Am I the only one awake yet????
Oh my God...that was TOO MUCH FUN!
My TESS bracelet came in very handy as I had to secure myself to the seat on the way home so I wouldn't fall over.  ;D
And now I have to wear my sunglasses to church this morning even though it's overcast.  8)
Thank you Danjanou, when's the next one???
D2


----------



## observor 69 (15 Apr 2007)

We want pictures


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2007)

Well, I've just arrived safely back in St Jean. Thanks Danjanou for organizing an awesome nights activities for us all. I appreciate it...and thanks everyone else for the wonderful time. Sorry it took so long for me to snap out of my shyness!!  ;D

Great night and I look forward to more.


----------



## medicineman (15 Apr 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> We want pictures



There will be a few, uhmmm, interesting ones I'm sure.  Thanks for the fun night all.

MM


----------



## proudnurse (15 Apr 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well, I have finally got a chance to post for the first time since being away. Thank you all for a really nice evening out. It was great to see all of you! I left Toronto about 11:45am this morning, and spent the afternoon at my Mom's having some dinner. Just rolled in the door here about half hour ago. See you all again next time! I had a wonderful time  ;D 

~ Rebecca 

PS: Tess you did a great job on the bracelets, and D Squared... thank you for the earings that you made everyone. It's awesome that you made me the purple beaded ones, and amethyst is my birthstone... you would have had no clue and they're exactly the same colour (which is my favourite colour) Moe, I enjoyed spending time with you "pre" meet and greet at the Strathcona. Too bad that they gave me your wrong room number in error  or we could have met up even sooner.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Apr 2007)

Well,

having finally rested up, and consuming some of the hair of the dog, I have to post that this was one of the best smokers I have been to!!

Meeting everyone, talking, breaking bread, drinking, smoking, drinking again, taking pics, hugging, kissing, mocking others, and just about all other things that I love doing, it made my night!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Pea (15 Apr 2007)

STILL no pics?.. Geeze people, some of us are trying to be patient here.. Let us in on the fun!  ;D

...Who am I kidding?. Patience is not a virtue I possess.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Apr 2007)

*There are no pics*....[said in Jedi voice] 
and _these_ aren't the 'droids you're looking for

Had a blast; thanks.

I didn't realize that Mod duties extended beyond the virtual world.....until I noticed that a) Mickey's short hand was pretty close to 4am....and b) I was sitting at a table with Danjanou, The Librarian, and the 48th regulator   ;D

Again, thanks all.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2007)

Finally got on the site....what was up yesterday?   ???
The smoker was a blast!!  Can't wait for the next one!!  My only beef is that the bars in TO close too early!
Big city my a*s....pfft!


----------



## Danjanou (16 Apr 2007)

Hey Moe I didn't choose it, all the other places close at 2:00 8)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Apr 2007)

> Well, I've just arrived safely back in St Jean. Thanks Danjanou for organizing an awesome nights activities for us all. I appreciate it...and thanks everyone else for the wonderful time. Sorry it took so long for me to snap out of my shyness!!



*choke*


----------



## x-grunt (16 Apr 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> *choke*


Yeah, my thought exactly!  ;D

Now that was a good time, with great people. Good to meet the people behind the usernames.
Thanks to Danjanou for getting it all together.

Once the pics are declassified, I hope some get posted. I saw at least three cameras...


----------



## Danjanou (16 Apr 2007)

Hey I saw so many cameras I didn't even drag mine out. However considering who was suing the cameras it may be a while before their hand/eye coordination improves enough to upload them.  8)

It was a blast guys, thanks, even worth the blast I got from D9er when I crawled through the door at 4:30am :-[


----------



## Sapper6 (16 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey I saw so many cameras I didn't even drag mine out. However considering who was suing the cameras it may be a while before their hand/eye coordination improves enough to upload them.  8)
> 
> It was a blast guys, thanks, even worth the blast I got from D9er when I crawled through the door at 4:30am :-[



Heh, I would be happy if *none* of the pictures get posted.  :-[ Can you spell compromising position?  >

Had a good time meeting the gang, and like others, put faces behind some of the callsigns.  Thanks Danjanou for organizing.

S6.

p.s. The weirdos on the subway at 0210 hrs are plentiful...could only have imagined what the Younge St bus route would have been like at 0430 hrs!?!  Having said that, didn't see any Capt Kirks, Scotties or Spocks....hmmmnn, guess it wasn't a full moon.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Apr 2007)

Hey I live downtown, so I walked, crawled home after tossing the others on the "Vomit Comet" as the Yonge All Night bus is fondly called.


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

Missed the last GO train, which was supposedly at 00:43 -- anyone remember what time I left, I can't  
I should have crawled back to the pub instead of tossing myself into a cab... I'm getting a room next time!  

It was great meeting all of you...hard to concentrate on work today, I just keep remembering stuff and nobody know's WTF I'm laughing about.  Some of those pics should be hilarious, especially the one of Tess dancing with Danjanou  ;D

D2

Where's my dang WANNABE pin ??????


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey Moe I didn't choose it, all the other places close at 2:00 8)



I'm not blaming you....unless you have some control over when the bars close......   Thanks for making the booking and doing the recce (that must have been hard!!).  ;D

To all those who took pictures, a good idea may be to post them on photobucket.com and then post a link here.  You just have to make sure you make the album public on the photobucket settings.
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Can't wait for the next one!!  My only beef is that the bars in TO close too early!


I smell a road trip  8)
Here's an idea, we take the next one to Montréal, last call at 03:00 hrs and the ToRN can join us (that is if that female officer is still talking to him


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I smell a road trip  8)
> Here's an idea, we take the next one to Montréal, last call at 03:00 hrs and the ToRN can join us (that is if that female officer is still talking to him



Hey!! This Saturday sounds good for Montreal...I didn't even get lost driving through it yesterday to get back here to Saint-Jean!!  ;D

I'm soooooo proud!!


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To all those who took pictures, a good idea may be to post them on photobucket.com and then post a link here.  http://photobucket.com/


1st one to post pix gets a free TESS garter!  >


----------



## Pea (16 Apr 2007)

Anytime after the beginning of June sounds good to me for Montreal.  ;D I'm on BMQ beginning in May, so I "should" start getting some free weekends come June sometime.


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> 1st one to post pix gets a free TESS garter!  >



It's OK ... I already have a garter!!  ;D

Can't post my pics until I get back off course unfortunately; then again ... some will _never_ be posted!!


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hey!! This Saturday sounds good for Montreal...I didn't even get lost driving through it yesterday to get back here to Saint-Jean!!  ;D
> 
> I'm soooooo proud!!


Good for you Vern!  I know lots of Montrealers who couldn't manage that.
We can pick up PMedMoe and Journeyman on the way!  ;D
And tess can sell his bracelets to those that speak the other official language!


----------



## Journeyman (16 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> It's OK ... I already have a garter!!  ;D
> 
> Can't post my pics until I get back off course unfortunately; *then again ... some will never be posted!!  *


 You may be safe Sapper  ;D


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> those that speak the other official language!


I can't even speak this one properly...geez


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Good for you Vern!  I know lots of Montrealers who couldn't manage that.
> We can pick up PMedMoe and Journeyman on the way!  ;D
> And tess can sell his bracelets to those that speak the other official language!



Well, I was planning on going home this weekend but........ :


----------



## observor 69 (16 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hey!! This Saturday sounds good for Montreal...I didn't even get lost driving through it yesterday to get back here to Saint-Jean!!  ;D
> 
> I'm soooooo proud!!



Good for you, and while I'm at it good for getting into downtown TO and finding a parking spot. My wife works in a downtown hospital and parking is their biggest issue.

Speaking as a Martimer living in the big smoke (TO) who does his annual pilgrimage down home.....
I long time ago gave up on Montreal's Metropolitan Autoroute 40, just too crazy!

We sneak off onto Hwy 20 towards Dorval/ Trudeau Airport and then take Mercier bridge across to the south shore. Then it's Hwy 30 straight across to get back on Route 20.

Somewheres along 30 you could break off to St.Jean.

Au revoir et bonne chance


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Good for you, and while I'm at it good for getting into downtown TO and finding a parking spot. My wife works in a downtown hospital and parking is their biggest issue.
> 
> Speaking as a Martimer living in the big smoke (TO) who does his annual pilgrimage down home.....
> I long time ago gave up on Montreal's Metropolitan Autoroute 40, just too crazy!
> ...



Close!! I managed to pull off the 20 _est_ and crossed over the Champlain Bridge instead, then onto the 10 _est_ to the 35 _sud_. I think I did OK. Departed TO at 1130hrs and was in my room here in Saint-Jean snoozing by 1630hrs. It's all Tess', Danjanou's and JM's fault for keeping me out until 0400hrs.


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

Just spoke to my bodygard (Debbie) who wants to know if anyone was able to secure the recipe for the oh-so-healthy deep-fried pepperoni.  She wants exclusive rights to any pictures she appears in AND would really like to know if it's worth pursuing Swifter as a new piece of equipment for all helicopters.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Apr 2007)

Now all of you are hardening my idea of a mainland visit this summer  >


----------



## Sapper6 (16 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You may be safe Sapper  ;D



Uh-huh, could get ugly real fast!  May need MM to apply bandage to sucking chest wound and Loachman to fly the medevac while fading in and out listening to my fire-team partner Journeyman telling me, "Hang in there diver" while reminiscing about college stories and chickiepoos with the see-through blouses that are a little crazy....fading, fading....it's all black now.

S6

p.s. Toronto M&G - it didn't really happen, did it?  If no pictures surface, then you were never really there, right?


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Toronto M&G - it didn't really happen, did it?  If no pictures surface, then you were never really there, right?


Did I miss the Toronto M&G...I can't BELIEVE it, and I had it pencilled-in and everything.
My stomach still hurts (and I didn't even touch the pepperoni) :-\
Sapper, thanks for the advice.  It was really cool meeting you!
D2
(obviously not a physical attribute) :crybaby:


----------



## Sapper6 (16 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> D2
> (obviously not a physical attribute)



Nope, neither you nor Debbie would qualify as AA2s! 

S6


----------



## armyvern (16 Apr 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Nope, neither you nor Debbie would qualify as AA2s!
> 
> S6



I do!!  ;D


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Nope, neither you nor Debbie would qualify as AA2s!


Too funny.


----------



## deedster (16 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Now all of you are hardening


Yes, as in _Hardening of the Arteries_


----------



## proudnurse (17 Apr 2007)

Well, I did spend some time unpacking last night... did find my camera. I only managed to get 2 photo's that night in the Pub and they did not turn out that great. So.... I was looking forward to seeing what everyone else took (I have been looking for them here for a couple days now) and as for Deep Fried Pepperoni... who would have thought such a thing existed? They were good  ;D and so were those Nachos!

~Rebecca


----------



## Dodger1967 (17 Apr 2007)

Hi Gang:

Sorry I couldn't make it, I got pretty busted up and stabbed at a bar fight last Thursday. I spent 3 days in hospital with a wound to my kidney, a cracked vertibrate and a major concussion. Just got released from hospital yesterday afternoon.

I'll try to make the next one.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Apr 2007)

Damn Nausicaans !!!!!!


----------



## Dodger1967 (17 Apr 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Damn Nausicaans !!!!!!


 Actually I think they're Pakistani, or something close to it. Memory's still a little hazy on that.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Hi Gang:
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it, I got pretty busted up and stabbed at a bar fight last Thursday. I spent 3 days in hospital with a wound to my kidney, a cracked vertibrate and a major concussion. Just got released from hospital yesterday afternoon.
> 
> ...



Geez Louise,

You okay?  Where did this happen? Pickering?  What bar?

Hope you are doing well Paul.

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Hi Gang:
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it, I got pretty busted up and stabbed at a bar fight last Thursday. I spent 3 days in hospital with a wound to my kidney, a cracked vertibrate and a major concussion. Just got released from hospital yesterday afternoon.
> 
> ...


  Wow, feel better man.


----------



## tree hugger (17 Apr 2007)

Glad we didn't choose that bar!  Get better soon man!  Oiy carumba!


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2007)

Wow, sorry to hear that, Dodger.  Hope you feel better real soon.  No M&G in that bar!!


----------



## deedster (17 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Sorry I couldn't make it, I got pretty busted up and stabbed at a bar fight last Thursday.


That TREKKIE uniform will get you in trouble every time!
All kidding aside, glad you're OK
Get better soon!

D2


----------



## Sapper6 (18 Apr 2007)

Dodger,

Not sure 'bout the company you keep, but those that showed at the pub last Sat all went home intact.

S6.


----------



## Dodger1967 (18 Apr 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Dodger,
> 
> Not sure 'bout the company you keep, but those that showed at the pub last Sat all went home intact.
> 
> S6.


 Right, let's get one thing straight. I only associate with honourable people. People with upright morals and high ideals !
I was working security at a bar when I was injured and I, sir, resent what you're implying here. If some socital reject wants to do something to you from behind, you are powerless to stop it ,if you're attention is drawn elsewhere. That's all I have to say in response to your inappropriate comment here.

For those of you who've been kind enough to express well wishes, tahnks.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## deedster (18 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> .That's all I have to say in response to your inappropriate comment here.



I'm pretty sure he was joking Paul  
Hope you're feeling better
PS  Not all who left our pub went home "intact"  ;D
D2


----------



## Journeyman (18 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Right, let's get one thing straight. I only associate with honourable people. * People with upright morals and high ideals !*


Ahhh....then you may have felt out of place with us...in addition to having failed the humour test   >


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> PS  Not all who left our pub went home "intact"  ;D
> D2



Just what part of you wasn't intact, D??


----------



## Journeyman (18 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> > *PS  Not all who left our pub went home "intact" *  ;D
> 
> 
> Just what part of you wasn't intact, D??



I deleted that same question from my response because I was _attempting_ to be a gentleman   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Just what part of you wasn't intact, D??
> 
> I deleted that same question from my response because I was _attempting_ to be a gentleman   ;D



Well, I don't have to worry about that, do I?  
Methinks it may have been her dignity!!


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I deleted that same question from my response because I was _attempting_ to be a gentleman   ;D



Why start now JM???   LOL

Sounds like I missed a great time, Still no pics posted though eh,  some of you have aspirations for public office and are afriad the pics could come back to haunt you or what?


----------



## Dodger1967 (18 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Ahhh....then you may have felt out of place with us...in addition to having failed the humour test   >



Humour test ? Just how humourous do you think getting stabbed in the kidney could be ?

Think you'd find it humourous if it was done to you ?

Anyone who would find this funny, or get sarcastic on this whole thing, should do a tour in Kandahar, to see how funny, getting seriously injured is, because someone wants to kill you really is ! I assure you it's nothing to make light of !

Now for the love of God can we move on to something bordering on decency ?

Thank you.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## deedster (18 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Methinks it may have been her dignity!!


Yup...wish it had been my underwear  :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Sounds like I missed a great time, Still no pics posted though eh,  some of you have aspirations for public office and are afriad the pics could come back to haunt you or what?



I didn't have my camera, HOM,otherwise, there'd be a link posted by now. 
All aspirations for public office disappeared years ago with a minor incident.....oh, never mind, the judge didn't believe me either!  :-X


----------



## deedster (18 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Now for the love of God can we move on to something bordering on decency ?



OOPS...so much for THAT! :-[


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Humour test ? Just how humourous do you think getting stabbed in the kidney could be ?
> 
> Think you'd find it humourous if it was done to you ?
> 
> Anyone who would find this funny, or get sarcastic on this whole thing, should do a tour in Kandahar, to see how funny, getting seriously injured is, because someone wants to kill you really is ! I assure you it's nothing to make light of !



Hey I got blown up and shot the most sympathy I got from people here was along the lines of if I could quote JM and CDN Aviator "Learn to duck for christ sake!" And "You should change your name to JUST HIT!"

If you can't make light of something bad it may well eat you up. Dodger We all take what happen to you seriously but hey life is to short not to laugh.

Now if you'll excuse me the Army has made it madatory for me to retake Battle Schools first lessons PO401.1 When getting shot at for the love of God get DOWN!

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## proudnurse (18 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just what part of you wasn't intact, D??



I know that for myself, I seemed to be pretty much _physically _ intact, though it did take me a couple days to get the energy to finally finish unpacking  ;D thanks to Alexander Keith... I think that he somewhat wore me out  8)

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> thanks to Alexander Keith... I think that he somewhat wore me out  8)


I hate to be the dirty minded one, but, that is dirty


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I hate to be the dirty minded one, but, that is dirty



At least _someone_ got lucky!!!  :rofl: :cheers:


----------



## Dodger1967 (18 Apr 2007)

I'm sure I'll have a laugh about it when....

A- I'm not so doped up.

B- it doesn't hurt when I take a dump !

C- it isn't going to open the stitches, from laughing !

So please cut me a little slack, for a little while.

Thanks Guys

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Journeyman (18 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> Anyone who would find this funny, or get sarcastic on this whole thing, should do a tour in Kandahar, to see how funny, getting seriously injured is, because someone wants to kill you really is ! *I assure you it's nothing to make light of * !



You are mistaken; your unsubstatiated _assurance_ notwithstanding, it is absolutely acceptable, if not completely necessary, to make light of it. Life is too short otherwise.

A more complete explanation is coming your way by PM.



Edit: Mostly what HoM just said


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> At least _someone_ got lucky!!!  :rofl: :cheers:


I take it that there were no buttless chaps that night?  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (18 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> At least _someone_ got lucky!!!  :rofl: :cheers:



 ;D :cheers: back at ya!

~Rebecca 

Edited to say: I was thinking tonight while I was at work.. and thought I would add a little bit here to this post  I feel that I was "lucky" so to speak... lucky that I got a chance to get out, which doesn't happen to often for me. Not that I mind but it did feel so awesome to get away and spend time with everyone. Just thinking back on this night, I had the best time that I have had in so long. And I do want to thank all of you for this. I'm feeling very blessed to have all of you as my friends. Truly, I have to say that I do feel very "Lucky"  ;D ... and yes I did have fun with Alexander Keith too  8) can't complain! 

I do have some photo's, from the morning when I woke up. I still remember waking up in my room, first thing I did was go down to the lot to see if my car was alright... after I went back to pack up my stuff and have some breaky I did take a few pictures of the city. I will upload them into my album on here when I get home! Sorry mine from the meet did not turn out all that great.. but I at least have these and will take the time. 

Just a few thoughts from me on a Wed night!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I take it that there were no buttless chaps that night?  ;D



No, but Vern got an eyeful at the bike show with JM, lucky girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not that she got an eyeful of JM, she was just with him at the show


----------



## deedster (18 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No, but Vern got an eyeful at the bike show with JM, lucky girl!!


Was JM in assless chaps ???!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Was JM in assless chaps ???!!!


See post above yours.  I was editing when you posted.  :


----------



## deedster (18 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe,
You're just too fast for me! ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Apr 2007)

Well, as soon as I posted, I realized what it sounded like......kind of like when I talk..... :


----------



## armyvern (18 Apr 2007)

Ahhh yes, the best highlight of my weekend. The "Buttless Chaps" fashion show. Absolutely fantastic!!  ;D

I should have grabbed a couple of shots of that, but being the ditz that I am failed to do so.  :'(


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2007)

I'm surprised you didn't grab something else... :

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you didn't grab something else... :
> 
> MM


Guess I am not the only dirty minded person here  >


----------



## armyvern (18 Apr 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you didn't grab something else... :
> 
> MM



I'm not _that_ ditzy!!  >


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2007)

I was going to ask your mind to find another part of my gutter MB.

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Apr 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I was going to ask your mind to find another part of my gutter MB.
> 
> MM


My gutter is better anyway


----------



## Sapper6 (19 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hey I got blown up and shot the most sympathy I got from people here was along the lines of if I could quote JM and CDN Aviator "Learn to duck for christ sake!" And "You should change your name to JUST HIT!"
> 
> If you can't make light of something bad it may well eat you up. Dodger We all take what happen to you seriously but hey life is to short not to laugh.




Dodger1967,

I think HoM and JM have summed up where I was going quite nicely.  For soldiers in the Commonwealth, "black humour" has been used for years to deal with a catasrophic event.  It is one method of avoiding an Occupational Stress Injury (OSI).  If you look back in the thread, others gave you the niceties you were obviously looking for.  I only tried to make light of it at that point.  Given the fact that you didn't post any other details other than you had been knifed in the kidney - one's assumptions could run amuck.  It would be fair to say that given the information that you provided, one could assume that the bar/pub/drinking establishment you were at had "company" of ill repute.  I never insinuated that this "company" I referred to was your friends or colleagues.  The fact is you were stabbed.  That sucks.  If I was making a point (and I'm not sure that I was, given that this is an open Internet forum rife with useless musings), my point would be that there are some places that breed trouble and there are others that are quite welcoming of people from all ilk.  Notwithstanding the fact that you "work" at this establishment, I am only saying that at the late stages of my life, I search out quiet pubs where the "company" both known and unknown, are generally not going to knife me.  From one Canadian stranger to another, I wish you no harm and hope you recover quickly.

S6.

p.s. With respect to guys getting hurt in Kandahar, Afghanistan - I was there in the early days and had the unfortunate honour of saluting four brave Patricias on the ramp ceremony at KIA.  [My bio has been stripped recently for personal reasons, those that know me, know I speak the truth.]


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Apr 2007)

In the hopes of keeping this thread alive, I'll ask a couple of things.

Dodger,

Buddy, we all feel for you. Go get some help. If you were in the military, and having military problems, we MIGHT be able to help. With the problems you have, there's nothing we can do. Look elswhere please. We're not a social workers group, nor a support group for your problems. You're more than willing to participate here, providing you stick to what we discuss. That's the military.  Don't try to draw parallels with life on the street and life in combat, or anywhere else in the miltary. It won't work here, as you've seen. We're somewhat of a family here, but a bit of a disfunctional one. You're taking us to the outer edge of that. Please stop. I don't want to see you banned. Enjoy the conversation and discussion, but only discuss what we're here to discuss. 

For the rest,

We've recognized, and tried to help Dodger. This, and his problems, are not somethng we can solve. Only he, and the health care/ social system can do that. I won't assume to try and diagnose, nor should anyone else. We can't solve this for him. Please stop trying to. I won't tell anyone to ignore him, but understand, he has problems we're not equipped to deal with. Unless you're a licensed practitioner/ social worker, you don't have the qualifications to speak or discuss his problems. Please stop, full stop. No more discussion, berating, baiting or anything else. Technical military questions, deserve technical military answers. Anything else should not be given credance or airtime. Should Dodger not take the advise, and if anyone inflames the situation, they'll be treated as part of the overall problem.

Thanks fron the Forum and Staff.


----------



## deedster (20 Apr 2007)

Okay   :
Someone better post some of the smoker-night pictures soon so we can all have a good laugh again...(even if it's at my expense!)  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Okay   :
> Someone better post some of the smoker-night pictures soon so we can all have a good laugh again...(even if it's at my expense!)  ;D


Yeah come on guys!


----------



## Danjanou (20 Apr 2007)

The only cameras I saw (mine stayed in my pocket this time) were the Librarian's, and as she's pointed out until she finishes her course and has access to her home PC she can't upload them ( fortunately for some of us  :-[), and D Squared. Still waiting for her excuse as  to why no pics. 

Us men folk were too busy standing at the bar discussing colour coordination of our spanking new Tess Bracelets and leather garments in general  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> and leather garments in general  8)


The buttless chaps you mean?


----------



## GAP (20 Apr 2007)

This is starting to sound like a conspiracy of no shows. 

Nobody was there, no pics, everybody exclaims what a good time was had, but in reality.........


----------



## Pea (20 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> This is starting to sound like a conspiracy of no shows.
> 
> Nobody was there, no pics, everybody exclaims what a good time was had, but in reality.........



 :rofl: Nicely said GAP!


----------



## deedster (20 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> D Squared, Still waiting for her excuse as  to why no pics.


My camera battery wasn't the _only_ thing that pooped out  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2007)

This event really happened right???? cause so far no proof


----------



## Danjanou (20 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> This event really happened right???? cause so far no proof



Yes it did and Tess even showed up. He was late and had to be gven directions to the RV by cell phone by someone standing out on the street 
(now why does that sound familiar?)


----------



## tree hugger (20 Apr 2007)

The first rule of Army.ca M&G is, you do not talk about Army.ca M&G. The second rule of Army.ca M&G is, you DO NOT talk about Army.ca M&G.

-th


----------



## Loachman (20 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yes it did and Tess even showed up.


Well - somebody who looked like him showed up. I'm still not convinced, especially as he didn't provide a DNA sample to corroborate his claim.


----------



## GAP (20 Apr 2007)

Hmmmm....I think the general concensus is ......NO PICY.....NO Washee...


----------



## deedster (20 Apr 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> he didn't provide a DNA sample to corroborate his claim.


Oh YES he DID   ;D


----------



## GAP (20 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Oh YES he DID   ;D



Ohhhh....do tell!!


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yes it did and Tess even showed up. He was late and had to be given directions to the RV by cell phone by someone standing out on the street
> (now why does that sound familiar?)




Hahahahaha my excuse is I don't know Toronto at all, well other then routes into and out of. What is Tess's excuse...plus I blame the person who picks the RV point..rule 1 of RVs they should be prominent yet have covered approaches.

Ok ok ok I needed directions there you happy now the Recce guy needed help navigating to some place  

I hate you all LMAO


----------



## Journeyman (21 Apr 2007)

Exactly.....it _never_ happened. [trying the Jedi voice that didn't work here]


----------



## deedster (21 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Exactly.....it _never_ happened. [trying the Jedi voice that didn't work here]


YOU WISH  ;D


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Oh YES he DID   ;D


I just wanted a swab like in CSI, not the kind that I'm thinking of now and NO, I don't want clarification thank-you-very-much.

Anyway, did you get it tested?

Was it him?


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> ...rule 1 of RVs they should be prominent ...



It was. I had no problem. It was right there beside the $20.00 parking lot.


----------



## proudnurse (21 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> This event really happened right???? cause so far no proof



Note to self: Spend _less_ time with Alexander Keith and _more_ time taking photos at the next M&G  8) 

~Rebecca~


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> This event really happened right???? cause so far no proof



So my hangover the next day was for nothing??  :crybaby:
I drink, therefore I am.


----------



## deedster (21 Apr 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Was it him?


Only time will tell...(runs away laughing)


----------



## proudnurse (21 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So my hangover the next day was for nothing??  :crybaby:
> I drink, therefore I am.



  ;D You got it Moe  8)  :cheers:





~Rebecca~


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2007)

Look, there is Mr. Keith!


----------



## proudnurse (21 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Look, there is Mr. Keith!



Yes! MB, he's made a special appearance!  ;D "Sigh" I'm on my break right at work right now and wishing he was really here   ah well, maybe later! 

~Rebecca


----------



## deedster (21 Apr 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> wishing he was really here   ah well, maybe later!
> 
> ~Rebecca


If I could send you a dozen of them right now I would!
Take care Rebecca


----------



## proudnurse (22 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> If I could send you a dozen of them right now I would!
> Take care Rebecca



Thanks ~D~ although, you know that we are not too far from each other... heck save the 12 and we'll have them together sometime  ;D

~Rebecca


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2007)

You're on!  
I'll pick them up this week...
PM inbound re: RV
D2


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I'll pick them up this week...


Ummm...maybe we should wait until AFTER my medical


----------



## tree hugger (22 Apr 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Look, there is Mr. Keith!



and remember who made the introductions...  

-th


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2007)

Gee....there's a lot of chatter from people that spent so much time together, they ran out of words...


Oh...that's right, No Pics.....No Meet....conspiracy


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Gee....there's a lot of chatter from people that spent so much time together, they ran out of words...


The pictures will speak for themselves...if the ever appear!   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> The pictures will speak for themselves...if the ever appear!   ;D


Yeah, _if_


----------



## Dodger1967 (23 Apr 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> In the hopes of keeping this thread alive, I'll ask a couple of things.
> 
> Dodger,
> 
> ...



Hi Gang:

Just wanted you guys to know I'm feeling a hell of a lot better. I met a good woman at my home bar, she had to take it easy on me !
I spent a good portion of my weekend with her. Really enjoyed myself, but was a total Zombie by 21:00 hrs Saturday, having gotten only 4 hours sleep, I was so tired on Saturday, when I showed up at my bar, I drank coke all night long. Didn't get home till 3:30 in the Morning on Sunday. I was asleep before my head hit the pillow. I spent all of today recouperating.

I was going to go to the next meat and great, in leather, but know that I'm seeing someone, I have to be good. 

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Apr 2007)

I have got a lovely bunch of coconuts.

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Apr 2007)

Big ones, little ones, some the size of your head.....  ;D


----------



## Dodger1967 (23 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Big ones, little ones, some the size of your head.....  ;D


 My left one, is bigger than my right one. Although they are prone to some "shrinkage" ! 

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Pea (23 Apr 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> My left one, is bigger than my right one. Although they are prone to some "shrinkage" !
> 
> Cheerz
> Paul


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Apr 2007)

Dodger you have heard this song before right cause ummmm wowdid you ever interpret it wrong if you had.


----------



## Dodger1967 (23 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Dodger you have heard this song before right cause ummmm wowdid you ever interpret it wrong if you had.



Umm aparently I have decided to see if shoes are edible. Xcuse me while I remove said shoe from my mouth !  :bullet:

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Apr 2007)

Yeah......Well Ask Pte Pea she knows all about the coconuts...  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Apr 2007)

Soooo, still no picture, eh?


----------



## deedster (26 Apr 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Soooo, still no picture, eh?


I heard from a good source that our ETA is May 7th or threafter...so many people, so few "workimg" cameras... ;D
Could be SCARY


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Apr 2007)

Oh my. Well, I _guess_ I can wate, this time...


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I heard from a good source that our ETA is May 7th or thereafter...so many people, so few "working" cameras... ;D
> Could be SCARY



So few working cameras or people that could actually operate them??


----------



## Journeyman (27 Apr 2007)

No evidence, pictures of the event. Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2007)

Is that in the Jedi voice again?  I must be Yoda, because it doesn't bother me.....I WANT to see pictures!!!


----------



## deedster (27 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I WANT to see pictures!!!


Me too PMM, as long as they aren't the ones with me in them


----------



## proudnurse (28 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Is that in the Jedi voice again?  I must be Yoda, because it doesn't bother me.....I WANT to see pictures!!!



Well, after getting caught up on a bunch of homework that will keep me on my toes this weekend, I am now relaxing and enjoying a nice Honey Lager Brew and listening to some music... well it's not a "Keith's" (boy do I miss him though and thank you Tree Hugger for introducing us) Since this is the first time, I've enjoyed a drink since the Meet and Greet, I'm thinking back to the night where we all got together, and yes I do want to see some photo's too. Please   where ever they may be ? 

~Rebecca


----------



## Sapper6 (28 Apr 2007)

Yup.  Nothing to see here.  Eyes forward.  Rubber-necking just causes unnecessary pile-ups on the 401 (Toronto reference).

S6.

p.s. Virtual member of the Toronto M&G.  Cloaking device on.  >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2007)

Excuse me, Mr. Sapper.......I have some old Guelph pictures.....


----------



## deedster (29 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So few working cameras or people that could actually operate them??


Guilty as charged


----------



## deedster (29 Apr 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> well it's not a "Keith's" (boy do I miss him though and thank you Tree Hugger for introducing us)


Well, I met up with Mr.Keith this afternoon at The King's Arms in beautiful downtown Oakville, and he sends his regards  
I still think about how much fun we had at the M&G, lots of laughs...hopefully we can get together again soon whenever those busy soldiers have some free time.


----------



## Danjanou (29 Apr 2007)

So now that patio season is here and not just teasing us like earlier in the month, am I hearing grumbling for another in the not too distant future?


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So now that patio season is here and not just teasing us like earlier in the month, am I hearing grumbling for another in the not too distant future?



agreed agreed!!

REGULATORS MOUNT UP!!

dileas

tess


----------



## navymich (29 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So now that patio season is here and not just teasing us like earlier in the month, am I hearing grumbling for another in the not too distant future?



Yes please!  Dependent of course on when it is, I should be able to make it for the next one.


----------



## deedster (29 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So now that patio season is here and not just teasing us like earlier in the month, am I hearing grumbling for another in the not too distant future?


YES!  I promise to behave this time  ;D


----------



## GAP (29 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> YES!  I promise to behave this time  ;D



This time?.....does that imply you didn't last time?


----------



## proudnurse (29 Apr 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> agreed agreed!!
> 
> REGULATORS MOUNT UP!!
> 
> ...




I can almost still hear you say that when told me about the 48th Regulators, thank you for sharing the story with me by the way  

So, yes... time for us to MOUNT UP once again! (depending on when it is, as I get 2 weekends off per month.... and they are always the same, every second weekend on my rotation and this weekend Apr 28th I was off, so next weekend I will be working... off the next one... so on and so forth) 

And I do remember what "Dileas" means too.... even after spending more than enough time with Alexander Keith. 

Until we all meet again ~ And hopefully more, that could not join us last time will be able to be there (Hope you can make it to the next one too Airmich!)

~Rebecca


----------



## deedster (29 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> This time?.....does that imply you didn't last time?


I'm pleading the Fifth until those pictures show up  8)


----------



## armyvern (30 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> I'm pleading the Fifth until those pictures show up  8)



Well you should too DiDi. Don't worry though, I'll post the evidence soon enough.  >


...


nice pink shoes!!


----------



## deedster (30 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> nice pink shoes!!


Uh-oh.... :blotto:


----------



## proudnurse (30 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Uh-oh.... :blotto:



I loved them D!  

~Rebecca 

PS~ I wore my earings you had made when I went to my Mom's Birthday party this weekend.... got lots of compliments! And my daughter hopes to borrow them someday!


----------



## tree hugger (30 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well you should too DiDi. Don't worry though, I'll post the evidence soon enough.  >



Careful Vern!  I've got a great shot of you humping "someone"... (am I allowed to say humping?  Mr. O'Leary, where are you?)


----------



## armyvern (30 Apr 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Careful Vern!  I've got a great shot of you humping "someone"... (am I allowed to say humping?  Mr. O'Leary, where are you?)



How can you possibly classify it as that?? No way. I've got my own pics to prove otherwise!!  ;D


----------



## tree hugger (30 Apr 2007)

I was going to suggest 12 Mr Keiths could make me accidently lose that pic....

Exhibitionist!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Apr 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Careful Vern!  I've got a great shot of you humping "someone"... (am I allowed to say humping?  Mr. O'Leary, where are you?)



Scandalized, I am. _You_, of all people, should know better! And now, resorting to extortion.....if indeed there was anything worth extortion to come out of a meet & greet.....which I seriously doubt. 

Nothing to see here; move along, move along.

[If you want to know what happens at these, next time show up!]


And no, I'm not in the pic, so I'm safe  ;D


----------



## armyvern (30 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And no, I'm not in the pic, so I'm safe  ;D



There is no pic of the sort JM, rest assured. She is just trying to extort a dozen Keiths from me!!


----------



## deedster (30 Apr 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I've got a great shot of you humping "someone"...


I DEFINITELY left too early, ...um, didn't I  ???
I hope I' wasn't the _humpee _ (ha-ha-ha) ...come to think of it, she did like those pink Docs!  ;D


----------



## deedster (30 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So now that patio season is here and not just teasing us like earlier in the month, am I hearing grumbling for another in the not too distant future?


Hopefully you won't pick May 26th, I'll be in Montreal.


----------



## tree hugger (30 Apr 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> She is just trying to extort a dozen Keiths from me!!



 I'm offended!


----------



## tree hugger (30 Apr 2007)

You realize - once something is put on the internet, you can never truly get rid of it... food for thought...


----------



## Journeyman (30 Apr 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> You realize - once something is put on the internet, you can never truly get rid of it... food for thought...



Oh...OK then, I'm not really _really_ scandalized; I'm just practicing being unnecessarily sensitive


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh...OK then, I'm not really _really_ scandalized; I'm just practicing being unnecessarily sensitive



Do you require a "Hurt Feelings Report"? ;D

MM


----------



## navymich (30 Apr 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Do you require a "Hurt Feelings Report"? ;D
> 
> MM



That would be insinuating that he HAS feelings!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Apr 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> That would be insinuating that he HAS feelings!



I _said_ I was "practicing."  

I'm still quite new at this caring, sensitive, everyone's opinion is equally valid, shit.  Cut me some slack here 

;D


----------



## Sapper6 (30 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I _said_ I was "practicing."
> 
> I'm still quite new at this caring, sensitive, everyone's opinion is equally valid, crap.  Cut me some slack here
> 
> ;D



Easy professor, it's the Z generation u know!  Get with the times old guy!

S6.


----------



## navymich (30 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I _said_ I was "practicing."
> 
> I'm still quite new at this caring, sensitive, everyone's opinion is equally valid, crap.  Cut me some slack here
> 
> ;D



Ahhhh, I'm sorry JM.  Hugs? :-*


----------



## Journeyman (30 Apr 2007)

I _knew_ that fake sensitivity stuff would pay off   >

 ;D


----------



## proudnurse (1 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> She is just trying to extort a dozen Keiths from me!!



It's been about 3 weeks now since I had the pleasure to spend time with my Mr Keith. The Honey Lager that I had over the weekend, was good but not the same. Looks like he has moved on from me "sigh".... awaiting next time to spend time in his company  8) I'm going to reserve his company for the next M&G... with all this talk about him, I think he should be our signature beer for get togethers...    Ah, some may love Sleeman's, some may love Guinness ... but I, will be faithful to Keith's! 

~Rebecca


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> *I think [Keith's] should be our signature beer for get togethers...  *



 :-X  

You're young; in time maybe you'll learn: "don't eat yellow snow, don't drink yellow beer." 

If it isn't dark ale, it.......well, it isn't dark ale.


----------



## tree hugger (1 May 2007)

Technically speaking, we were drinking Keiths Red.


----------



## deedster (4 May 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So now that patio season is here and not just teasing us like earlier in the month, am I hearing grumbling for another in the not too distant future?


So, how's the recce going Danjanou?  Any ideas, dates, THEMES?  The buttless chap, Star Trek thing didn't pan out the last time.


----------



## proudnurse (5 May 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :-X
> 
> *You're young*; in time maybe you'll learn: "don't eat yellow snow, don't drink yellow beer."
> 
> If it isn't dark ale, it.......well, it isn't dark ale.



Thanks JM  ;D I in fact did try dark ale before... Guinness and it was too bitter for my liking. I think that I'm definitely partial to Keiths' Red
as Tree Hugger has mentioned... again! You never know, my taste may become acquired in time but for now I have my favourite! Other than wine, which is actually my favourite out of anything. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Journeyman (5 May 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> You never know, my taste may become acquired in time but for now I have my favourite! Other than wine, which is actually my favourite out of anything.



Well I am a bit of a Shiraz fan


----------



## D Suared Body Guard (5 May 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well I am a bit of a Shiraz fan



D Squared and I , shared a bottle of Shiraz last night - we like most of our poisons RED.  :cheers: 
DSB


----------



## deedster (5 May 2007)

8)
Ooowwwww, my head hurts.
Frantically searching for some for the _hair of the dog  _


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2007)

OK, here we go...


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 May 2007)

Who was that good looking fella in the soccer jersey?  Looked like he commanded the crowd.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Who was that good looking fella in the soccer jersey?  Looked like he commanded the crowd.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Especially in this shot   :






You just had to jump in there to ruin it eh?


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2007)

Wow, Vern, those are awesome pics!!!!  For those of you who think the Toronto M&G did not occur......


----------



## proudnurse (5 May 2007)

Thanks for posting the photo's Vern  

~Rebecca


----------



## observor 69 (5 May 2007)

Pictures Yaaaa!! 

Would you mind attaching names to one of them Vern ?

I can guess some of them but not all 8)

Thanks  Vern


----------



## Journeyman (5 May 2007)

The evidence pictures are bad enough -- no names!!  :-\


----------



## medicineman (5 May 2007)

I'm with JM - faces should remain nameless.  Though if you like we can have a pin the name on the face game - have someone write out the roll call and guess who belongs to what pic ;D.

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (5 May 2007)

So it _did_ happen, eh? Well now, we want names!  >


----------



## armyvern (5 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> So it _did_ happen, eh? Well now, we want names!  >



Well, I'm the girl who is behaving myself. How's that?  ;D


----------



## observor 69 (5 May 2007)

Ya ,...Vern ..... shy....  retiring...


----------



## D Suared Body Guard (5 May 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> we can have a pin the name on the face game - have someone write out the roll call and guess who belongs to what pic ;D.
> 
> MM


 Pinning names on anyones face is a dangerous proposition with this crowd - especially if they are in the same state as they are in these pictures.  DSB


----------



## deedster (5 May 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm with JM - faces should remain nameless.  Though if you like we can have a pin the name on the face game - have someone write out the roll call and guess who belongs to what pic ;D.
> 
> MM


Good idea MM.  We could also have some fun with captions...
D2


----------



## deedster (5 May 2007)

Vern, thank you for the pictures  :rofl: 
Ummm, have you ever heard of _Photoshop_ ... great for getting rid of red eye, red ear, unwanted bodies (tess in the cleavage shot).
Too too funny, happy times!


----------



## medicineman (6 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Vern, thank you for the pictures  :rofl:
> Ummm, have you ever heard of _Photoshop_ ... great for getting rid of red eye, red ear, unwanted bodies (tess in the cleavage shot).
> Too too funny, happy times!



Speaking of Tess in the cleavage shot, how come he wasn't showing any - after all, when in Rome...

MM


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 May 2007)

Geez,

I thought everyone would have jumped on this one....

When they said "Boob" shot, well, tess thought they were talking about those that were.....

dileas

tess


----------



## deedster (6 May 2007)

And Sapper 6 walks away unscathed...hmmm.  Powers of persuasion over proof of perversion?  ;D


----------



## Sapper6 (6 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> And Sapper 6 walks away unscathed...hmmm.  Powers of persuasion over proof of perversion?  ;D



Ummm....

 :

....I'm OK with that....Besides, Vern knows there is beers in it for her...

S6


----------



## deedster (6 May 2007)

It's all good...what a laugh! 
The Toronto Smoker, the gift that keeps giving...and giving...who know's what other pictures lurk.


----------



## medicineman (6 May 2007)

Where is that yoga picture anyway?

MM


----------



## Sapper6 (8 May 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Where is that yoga picture anyway?
> 
> MM



Easy 'ther doc...this could become a sucking chest wound for some of us!  

S6


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Easy 'ther doc...this could become a sucking chest wound for some of us!
> 
> S6



I'm quite sure that it was nothing you did Sapper6. I think he refers to the flinging of pink and black footwear into the air (while still being worn) at one point in the evening.

I'm guilty.


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm quite sure that it was nothing you did Sapper6. I think he refers to the flinging of pink and black footwear into the air (while still being worn) at one point in the evening.
> 
> I'm guilty.



His??


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> His??


Nope, mine were black; D Squared's  were pink.


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

Has anyone had a little chat with S6?  First he excitedly flings women's shoes at a meet and greet, and now is announcing arriving in Edmonton with bells on his toes......hmmm....


----------



## Mike Baker (8 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> and now is announcing arriving in Edmonton with bells on his toes......hmmm....


Wow that must hurt.


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Wow that must hurt.



I'd be more interested in the looks on everyone's face when he reported in, tinkling bells and all.... ;D

.....and he wonders why there isn't any accommodations available..?


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

Goodness Gap, you've gone completely looney. 

Sapper6 didn't fling either my nor D Squared's footwear anywhere...we did that all by our lonesome selves.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Goodness Gap, you've gone completely looney.


Looks like I am a bad influence on him


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Goodness Gap, you've gone completely looney.
> 
> Sapper6 didn't fling either my nor D Squared's footwear anywhere...we did that all by our lonesome selves.



kinda like the pot and kettle syndrome, no?


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> kinda like the pot and kettle syndrome, no?



No, not quite. I am surrounded by innocence.  ;D


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> No, not quite. I am surrounded by innocence.  ;D



Then what is that pointy thing swinging behind you?  Oh, and the cap doesn't quite cover the little horn thingys.....


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Then what is that pointy thing swinging behind you?  Oh, and the cap doesn't quite cover the little horn thingys.....



That's just a disguise to hide the bells that I wore to the smoker...not Sapper6. And you were not supposed to tell anyone about my bells or my outfit!!  





 ;D


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

Hey!! Wait a minute!!

Attendees are to view this pic again...
(I see clear evidence that there was another camera at the event of the century)...

And hey!! There's my flying gum right there beside it...I was wondering where it went and what happened to it!!   ;D


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

You guys/gals are working awful hard with the newly "discovered" pics to convince everyone that this event actually took place, but.....


1. No pics for over two weeks
2. commentary does not match action in pictures.
3. No pics for over two weeks
4. Background in pics does not match....different M & G?? maybe.
5. No pics for over two weeks
6. You all are working way to hard to convince the skeptics!! after all there were no pics for over two weeks!!!


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> You guys/gals are working awful hard with the newly "discovered" pics to convince everyone that this event actually took place, but.....
> 
> 
> 1. No pics for over two weeks
> ...



1. No pics for two weeks because I was on a work laptop while on course and couldn't upload them GAP.
2. Ref: Commentary. Are you referring to my "flying gum" comment which is clearly directed at the gum that is not flying in      the pic?? I'm sure someone will explain it all to you shortly!!  
3. See response one.
4. One end of the table....and the other end.
5. See response three.
6. We were there and WE are still skeptics!! We need to convince oursleves first, after all there were no pics for two             weeks!!


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

[glow=yellow,2,300]*Boy, I'm no match for you.....I give up!!![/*glow]


----------



## deedster (8 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Sapper6 didn't fling either my nor D Squared's footwear anywhere...we did that all by our lonesome selves.


Wait until you see what I'm sporting on my little tootsies next M&G...still pink, Sapper 6 won't be able to resist flinging wearing those puppies!  ;D


----------



## deedster (8 May 2007)

Danjanou, we're starting to experience TO Smoker withdrawal here.  The weather has turned, the evidence isn't all that damning...let's get the show on the road with the next one!
D2


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Danjanou, we're starting to experience TO Smoker withdrawal here.  The weather has turned, the evidence isn't all that damning...let's get the show on the road with the next one!
> D2



Yeah me too. 3 out of the past 5 weekends is, apparently, not enough!!  

And hey, in my defense...I was on course!!! You're supposed to go out on the weekends!!


----------



## proudnurse (9 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hey!! Wait a minute!!
> 
> Attendees are to view this pic again...
> (I see clear evidence that there was another camera at the event of the century)...
> ...



Ok, now I'm having an interesting memory... arrive at Pub with Moe, Vern and Journeyman... as Moe and I caught them walking down the street in front of us. And me (my bad) who has met Vern before and Moe had not... had actually spotted Vern first! Ok... well on with the flying gum situation that happened VERY shortly after! I remember Vern and I sitting down and next thing you know, just like confetti it was raining gum... only thing was, as far as I recall, there was so much of it flying at once we did not know what to do with it Vern... so we put it back in the container that it flew from  :-\

Well, as for the camera on the table... I do believe that is mine. It is turned off though, because I was spending time with Mr Keith... unfortunately I only got 2 pic's in the pub that night and Vern yours turned out much better than the two that I took. The rest of mine, are just of the city when I went for a walk after breaky... before I left for home and they are located in my photo album on here. City shots of TO  

~Rebecca


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2007)

Please stop showing that picture of me!!!!  Oops, just gave myself away!!  :-X


----------



## deedster (11 May 2007)

Oh come on tess...it's not that bad  ;D
There seem to be a few (ahem) missing pictures, don't you think?
God love Vern, keeping us all out of trouble  
D2


----------



## deedster (11 May 2007)

Danjanou must be really busy with the recce...haven't heard _anything_.  Let's take it East, let's take it West...but let's take it _somewhere_ soon!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Oh come on tess...it's not that bad  ;D



Who are you calling "tess" ?


----------



## deedster (11 May 2007)

Camouflage


----------



## Mike Baker (11 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Danjanou must be really busy with the recce...haven't heard _anything_.  Let's take it East, let's take it West...but let's take it _somewhere_ soon!


I vote east


----------



## deedster (11 May 2007)

Checking my airmiles...   
Might be able to make it...


----------



## Mike Baker (11 May 2007)

St. Johns anyone?  ;D


----------



## GAP (11 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> God love Vern, keeping us all out of trouble
> D2



Now there's an oxymoron!!   ;D


----------



## deedster (11 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> I vote east


Wait a minute... you're too young to drink


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Now there's an oxymoron!!   ;D



Ahem!!  






You obviously know me not at all!!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (11 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Wait a minute... you're too young to drink


Who said I had to drink?  


Vern, Gap got you good


----------



## deedster (11 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Now there's an oxymoron!!   ;D


   But we LOVE her


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Vern, Gap got you good



No worries ... his time will come. I won't say where, and I won't say when ... but it will be paid back in full (with interest) !!  >


----------



## Mike Baker (11 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> No worries ... his time will come. I won't say where, and I won't say when ... but it will be paid back in full (with interest) !!  >


ooo can I help?  >


----------



## GAP (11 May 2007)

Ok, I guess it will be like the pics that never were......threats that get forgotten given enough time and titillation on other subjects.... ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (11 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> titillation


Oh my a big word.


----------



## GAP (11 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Oh my a big word.



Calm down.....


----------



## Mike Baker (11 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Calm down.....


Sorry, amused-by-simple-things-day


----------



## deedster (18 May 2007)

Looks like we've gone back into hibernation-mode  :boring:
Vern, wait until Sapper6 gets a hold of these puppies at the next M&G
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Kitties1.jpg
Happy May Two Four to all!
D2
(this was a D Squared/Mike Baker Production   )


----------



## armyvern (18 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Vern, wait until Sapper6 gets a hold of these puppies at the next M&G
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z16/DSquared_bucket/Kitties1.jpg



Hello Kitty!!

Wait til I post a pic of my new shoes!!


----------



## deedster (18 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hello Kitty!!
> 
> Wait til I post a pic of my new shoes!!


Can't wait....
Meow!  ;D


----------



## deedster (23 May 2007)

The SMOG must have gotten the best of our Danjanou...anyone else want to undertake the next Toronto Smoker recce?


----------



## deedster (24 May 2007)

This thread is SO dead.  **sigh** it was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> This thread is SO dead.  **sigh** it was fun while it lasted though.


Meh, it's the past. Let's lay this one to the Meet and Greet history book


----------



## deedster (24 May 2007)

You're right.  It's just so, ~sniff~, tough to let it go  :crybaby:
 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

There will be more. Hmm, I may be at one if some stuff works out this summer  ;D


----------



## tree hugger (24 May 2007)

35 pages for a M&G that never really existed... pretty good I'd say...

edit - I just made it to the 36th page.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

36 now


----------



## deedster (24 May 2007)

Way to go Mike!
I think Danjanou has deserted us and gone out East to organize the Halifax M&G!  :


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Way to go Mike!
> I think Danjanou has deserted us and gone out East to organize the Halifax M&G!  :


TN2IC has it going good from what I hear


----------



## Danjanou (25 May 2007)

What am I the only person here that can call a bar and book a table? Geez and they call me retarded.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 May 2007)

Clearly no one else has the forthought or initiative to step up Danjanou......


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 May 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Clearly no one else has the forthought or initiative to step up Danjanou......



Ah gha!!

We have an organizer!!!

Get down here brother and let's get the army dot see eh crowd a drinkin'

dileas

tess

ps, I owe D D a bracelet...I can give to her then.


----------



## niner domestic (25 May 2007)

I think you should all come up here and help me get rid of the vino collapso and beer that the movers won't move (they will only move 144 empty bottles) and help me empty out the freezer of deer and moose meat and arctic char that the movers will also not move and use up the propane that they also won't move by BBQ-ing said meat...(this is not a trick to get ppl up here to help move...honest...LOL)


----------



## Danjanou (25 May 2007)

Hey I don't mind putting in a day schlumping boxes in exchange for booze and wild game BBQ 8)


----------



## TN2IC (25 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> TN2IC has it going good from what I hear




We a blinging here....  ;D

I must be good tomorrow due to I have to work on Sunday. So WINGS for me!


----------



## deedster (28 May 2007)

I looked at the Halifax M&G pictur*E*
TN21C, I didn't see your Wings  ???
Looks like you guys were having a _blast_ [sarcasm]...
it was nice to put the name(s) behind the face(s), as it were, but,
you guys have to learn how to party!  You're in *Halifax* for crying out loud.  
You are more than welcome to the next Toronto SMOKER which, from what I understand, HitorMiss is organizing  ;D
D2
Note to proudnurse & Mike Baker:  I think Mr. Keith took the night off


----------



## kratz (8 Sep 2009)

After the successful Ottawa M&G and mariomike's comment in the More and more funnies.. vol: something... thread, I thought I would look this discussion up.

It's been more than 2 years since anyone asked if Toronto wanted a M&G. With mariomike starting the question off, I thought this would be the best place to follow it up and check to see if there is enough interest in organizing one.


----------



## Loachman (9 Sep 2009)

Yes, if I'm around on the date selected, and not nightflying.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Sep 2009)

I could be coerced if there is strong drink involved.  8)


----------



## kratz (9 Sep 2009)

If looking at dates would help in deciding to attend, how does this look?

- Friday evening 13 Nov 09,
or
- Friday evening 29 Jan 10

These dates are far enough in advance for people to check and see if they can make it.

Depending which pub we chose, things would start around 7pm.


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2009)

It's hard to believe, but my neighbourhood was "dry" ( ie: the sale of alcohol was banned ) until after 2000. But, not anymore, that's for sure. Although the park, even though it has a restaurant and banquet hall, is still dry.
This is a local watering hole in the village on the Bloor Line:
http://www.yellowgriffinpub.com/index.html


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2009)

...

Lurking; lurking within an hours drive ...

Dependant upon the dates (and whether it`s dry or not) I`m in!! I will not be behaving next time.  8)


----------



## deedster (10 Sep 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loachman (10 Sep 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Friday evening 13 Nov 09



Possibly.



			
				kratz said:
			
		

> Friday evening 29 Jan 10



Definitely not.


----------



## tango22a (10 Sep 2009)

Possibly....if nearby accommodation can be found.

All subject to change as I will be in Windsor on 9Nov09 to see if cataract(s) are ready yet.

Cheers,

tango22a

P.S. Yellow Griffin looks good....tanks MM!


----------



## kratz (10 Sep 2009)

With 6 people interested and an additional 2 maybe, it sounds like there is enough interest for a M&G in Toronto on the 13th November 2009, starting at 7pm. I just spoke with the Yellow Griffin Pub and they have room to take our reservation and put us upstaris for that date.

I will give this a week for feedback and if it sounds good to everyone, I will confirm the reservation next Thrusday.


----------



## mariomike (10 Sep 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Possibly....if nearby accommodation can be found.
> All subject to change as I will be in Windsor on 9Nov09 to see if cataract(s) are ready yet.
> Cheers,
> tango22a
> P.S. Yellow Griffin looks good....tanks MM!



I hope that you can make it, Tango22A. I spoke to my wife, and you are invited to use our guestroom. The owners of the Yellow Griffen are very nice. I don't go there very often, but my father was one of their regulars and they came to his funeral.


----------



## Otis (11 Sep 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Lurking; lurking within an hours drive ...
> 
> Dependant upon the dates (and whether it`s dry or not) I`m in!! I will not be behaving next time.  8)



WELL, if Vern's coming from an hour away ... as long as I'm not working, I'll be there!


----------



## kratz (11 Sep 2009)

;D I live an hour away as well. There is one course I have to confirm the dates, otherwise I will be there.


----------



## kratz (14 Sep 2009)

So with a date, time and place picked out, how many people are interested in attending? At rough count 6, with another 2 maybe.

13 Nov 09
7pm
Yellow Griffin Pub


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2009)

Interested, yes - but still won't be able to confirm until much closer.


----------



## Larkvall (14 Sep 2009)

I am interested, but that is the first night of the BMQ I am hoping to get into.


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2009)

Come out anyway. Those other guys won't miss you for just one night.


----------



## tango22a (27 Oct 2009)

Holy Necropost, Batman!!

Should be there, subject to weather.

Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Oct 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey I don't mind putting in a day schlumping boxes in exchange for booze and wild game BBQ 8)



Somehow I missed this post...  So how did that work out for you?  Did the boxes hurt you at all?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Schlumper



> 1.  Schlumper
> A guy who puts something in his a$$ while c**ming on a chick.



 ;D

Edit to dial down language.  Forgot what board I was on


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2009)

*WARNING* foul language:
I had to look up the female version of that word:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Schlumpa


----------



## Danjanou (28 Oct 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Somehow I missed this post...  So how did that work out for you?  Did the boxes hurt you at all?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Schlumper
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Oct 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

>



I love you too, man!


----------



## Loachman (28 Oct 2009)

Yay. I learned some new words today. Now I have to use them in a conversation tomorrow. Oh joy.

Back to the topic - no cancellation notice yet so I presume that it is still on. I now fully expect to be there.


----------



## tango22a (28 Oct 2009)

MARIOMIKE:

Please check your PMs!!!


tango22a


----------



## Danjanou (28 Oct 2009)

Nov 13th right?

Ok Remembrance Day Parade East York Nov 11th and drinking after
Remembrance Day Parade Scarborough Nov 8th and drinking after
Legion Veterans Dinner Night Nov 7th and drinking after
Old Sweat’s Lecture at RCMI Nov 12th and drinking after 
Meeting friends from Regiment who are in town Nov 9th and guaranteed drinking after 

Yup not sure what’s going to kill me first my liver or the Residential Sgt Major when she see this.


----------



## kratz (28 Oct 2009)

I just confirmed the reservation under the name Army.ca It will be held in the upstairs room.

13 Nov 09, starting at 7pm and goes until the fun is over.

I would joke with Danjanou, 'tis the session but it's a month early for that.


----------



## kratz (6 Nov 2009)

If anyone needs to car pool into TO, drop me a PM and we'll work something out.


----------



## tango22a (11 Nov 2009)

MarioMike:

Please check your PMs......Again!!



tango22a


----------



## matt101pwn (11 Nov 2009)

Hello everyone, i'm new my name is Matt Green i am currently 16. I was wondering, although it is kinda late to attend, i was wondering if i could come out to the meet-n-great tonight at the pub? I won't drink or anything , just got a couple of questions. Please get back to me, thanks.


----------



## tango22a (11 Nov 2009)

Matt:

Sure wish I was 16 again. The M&G is on FRIDAY 13Nov09 from 7PM onwards. It wouldn't bother me if you attend, but others might object and I also don't know if The Yellow Griffin would let you in to licensed premises under aged as you are. You might also wish to clear attendance with your parent(s).


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## kratz (11 Nov 2009)

I just called the pub. They will allow you there as long as you do not drink, IAW provincial liquor laws. 

You might decide to attend, as all MilNet.ca members are welcome to do so. 

Keep in mind, MilNet.ca is not responsible for your actions and does not condone underage drinking.


----------



## mariomike (11 Nov 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> I just called the pub. They will allow you there as long as you do not drink, IAW provincial liquor laws.



They make a wicked Shirley Temple.:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirley_Temple_cocktail


----------



## Loachman (12 Nov 2009)

Matt: I am not comfortable with a sixteen-year-old just showing up to this. I see too much potential for problems. We, and possibly the Site and its owner, could be held liable were something - and I am not necessarily thinking that you would cause a problem - to happen.  I would feel better if one of your parents came in with you and met the group at the start, or perhaps if you at least had a note from your parents indicating that they were happy with your attendance. If it's okay with them, then by all means join us.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2009)

General consensus at all previous events was that the Liquour Laws have to be followed.  Underaged members were not encouraged to attend, and to wait until they were of legal age.


----------



## Loachman (12 Nov 2009)

There is one exception of which I am aware, but he was well known to us - and a bit over sixteen.

I have re-thought my note suggestion, though - I want to see at least one parent show up, and preferably stick around.


----------



## tango22a (13 Nov 2009)

Guys and Girls:

Sitting here sweating and then shivering with the odd dash to the porcelain God. I wouldn't wish this on a snake.

Since I don't desire to pass this on to anyone, please accept my regrets for being unable to attend.

Maybe next time!

tango22a


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2009)

Get well Tango, we'll see you next time. I may bail as well. D9er is pissed I've been out 2 nights in a row and to be honest after Remberance Day and a night out with Old Sweat last night at the RCMI I'm kind of bagged.


----------



## leroi (13 Nov 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Guys and Girls:
> 
> Sitting here sweating and then shivering with the odd dash to the porcelain God. I wouldn't wish this on a snake.
> 
> ...



Take care Tango- take lots and lots of fluids. I was thinking of attending but am just getting over something too  .... so better to stay home in flu season!
Sorry to say though, if you put me in a room full of snake-like taliban insurgents, I'd gladly spit, breathe, cough, sneeze all over them as revenge for Canada's Fallen (just want to mention, for those who don't know, that I'm speaking as a civilian Canadian--I'm not a CF member).


----------



## exspy (13 Nov 2009)

> ...and a night out with Old Sweat last night at the RCMI I'm kind of bagged.



Danjanou,

I was at the RCMI lecture given by Old Sweat last night too.  Where were you sitting?  I was the good-looking guy at the back of the room.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2009)

exspy said:
			
		

> Danjanou,
> 
> I was at the RCMI lecture given by Old Sweat last night too.  Where were you sitting?  I was the good-looking guy at the back of the room.
> 
> ...



Are you me? I must have a split personality.  8)

I was the good looking guy at the back in the bespoke tailored grey armani suit and regimental tie, late seen pling the speaker with cheap over priced hootch in the long bar.


----------



## exspy (13 Nov 2009)

Danjanou,



> tailored grey armani suit and regimental tie



Regimental?  Funny, I didn't see anyone wearing an RCR tie.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2009)

I have one of those in my collection, like Journeyman I suffer from Career/Regimental Defeict Disorder. 

Colours clashed with that particular suit though. 8)


----------



## tango22a (13 Nov 2009)

Hoping all you thrashers have a Great Time tonight. With Army Vern there is there any doubt???


Feeling a lot better. Thera-flu has kicked in finally.


Wish I could have been there.


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## matt101pwn (13 Nov 2009)

Ok, thanks anyways. Maybe for the next Meet and Greet we could get some coffee or something  let me know, thanks matt.


----------



## kratz (14 Nov 2009)

With my poor navigation skills, I'm glad I'm not a MARS. But I did find the place before Mike and his 9er arrived. Otis and another PO2 were already there tucking into their first drink. So the five of us enjoyed company, compared coins and had some fun stories. Overall the event ran for two hours.

Some people were asked about and missed, but maybe next.


----------



## Loachman (14 Nov 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Overall the event ran for two hours.



And was over before I got there...

I did get a great parking spot right in front of the place, though.


----------



## tango22a (14 Nov 2009)

Kratz:

Maybe you should invest in a Garmin Nav System. I know mine has saved my butt more than once, especially in Ottawa.


Cheers,


tango22a


Loachman:  Did you come in on the back of your Sperwer?.....J/K


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> With my poor navigation skills, I'm glad I'm not a MARS. But I did find the place before Mike and his 9er arrived. Otis and another PO2 were already there tucking into their first drink. So the five of us enjoyed company, compared coins and had some fun stories. Overall the event ran for two hours.
> Some people were asked about and missed, but maybe next.



My wife and I were very pleased to meet you, Kratz as well as Otis and the other PO2.  
Sorry we missed you, Loachman, Tango22A and Danjanou and any others that could not attend.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Overall the event ran for *two hours*.



Amateurs....    

Hope everyone had fun.


----------



## kratz (14 Nov 2009)

Three of us are middelin, one had to catch a flight and one had to drive. The remaining two had to open a business. So armature for a M&G, ok we forgot to take photos.  : As mentioned, we all brought our coins and showed 'em. I bought a pitcher for those drinking and we enjoyed some good stories.
*
Someone* (not a member), learned that navy.ca was NOT a sex meeting site.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> ok we forgot to take photos.


Oh, that means it didn't happen then!   



			
				kratz said:
			
		

> *Someone* (not a member), learned that navy.ca was NOT a sex meeting site.  ;D


Too funny, although, I have to admit, when you see a thread titled "Navy Lifestyle", you gotta wonder.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 Nov 2009)

Crap. I forgot all about this one!! Else I'd have had Darrell come down to Borden from Pet this weekend instead. 

I wouldn't have been such a blast this weekend anyway. Am now still licking my sore paws from last weekend's Leliefontein Mess Dinner last Friday night, followed by parade Saturday and Dinner/Dance Saturday night. Darrell forced me to drink doubles, then forced me to dance all frickin' night.

He had the hangover Sunday though - not me!!   ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Nov 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Darrell forced me to drink doubles, then forced me to dance all frickin' night.



Sure!!


----------



## Loachman (15 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, that means it didn't happen then!



The barwench did confirm that they had been there, and had "just left a few minutes ago" when I asked, so apparently something _*did*_ happen, at least briefly.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The barwench did confirm that they had been there, and had "just left a few minutes ago" when I asked, so apparently something _*did*_ happen, at least briefly.



That's why I used the "winky" smiley.  I think it was mentioned on another M&G thread, that if there were no pictures, there was no proof.  Just a joke.


----------



## kratz (16 Nov 2009)

With so few people confirmed to attend, and half of those needing to cancel, I was happy that 5 were able to meet and share a few. Sorry to have missed you Loachman. Ah well, there is always next time.


----------



## tango22a (18 Nov 2009)

Guys and Girls:

Beginning pre-planning for M&G in Moronto for sometime in April. Please forward preferred dates! Will hopefully be at The Yellow Griffin again. Pictures will be taken! I hope to have a better turn out this time. Truly sorry I missed the last one.


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## matt101pwn (18 Nov 2009)

Will this M&G be more kid friendly? A nice 16 year old male would like to attend  
Thanks in advance as always; Matt


----------



## George Wallace (18 Nov 2009)

matt101pwn said:
			
		

> Will this M&G be more kid friendly? A nice 16 year old male would like to attend
> Thanks in advance as always; Matt



 :

You are about to be sent to you room without supper.


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2009)

matt101pwn said:
			
		

> Will this M&G be more kid friendly?



You must be thinking of Dead Lobster and their Killer Kiddie Kocktails.  ;D

P.S. Matt: I hope that you know I am just kidding.


----------



## kratz (18 Nov 2009)

This means I won't need to buy that Garmin then. Eh tango22a ?  ;D

Now if this next M&G were at the Brass Rail, I'd have to pull my maps out again.


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> This means I won't need to buy that Garmin then. Eh tango22a ?  ;D
> Now if this next M&G were at the Brass Rail, I'd have to pull my maps out again.



Yonge Street is tourist trap.  There's lots of lesser known places that are much easier on the budget. _So I am told_.


----------



## tango22a (18 Nov 2009)

Guys and Girls:

Guess the old mail munching server ate my post!


Still looking for feed back on dates: Would you prefer a Friday or a Saturday Night? It has to be before start of May as I will be having cataract surgery sometime in May or June and I don't want to miss this one.

If enough interest has been shown, I will book The Yellow Griffin by email from my location.


Thanks 


tango22a


----------



## kratz (18 Nov 2009)

With enough notice on the date, I'm flexable for any night.

With that said, I think Friday night, 2 April 2010 is a good choice.

What about anyone else?


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2009)

But for anyone under the drinking age, it's April 1st   ;D


----------



## tango22a (18 Nov 2009)

Kratz:

Possibly the inmates can carry April Fool's Day for another 24 hours. That is if Mike Bobbit and his friends??? haven't zapped us all the day before. As you SHOULD KNOW it has happened every year as long as I have been on this site.

Date is fine for me as long as weather does not preclude travel.


tango22a


----------



## matt101pwn (18 Nov 2009)

Okay, so I geuss I'll take that as a no that i can't go to the M&G on April,1st,2010. Also George, I will live to see the day to show you how mature I am, and how I respect you and others. Hoping one day I can attend one of your M&G's.

Thanks again; Matt


----------



## tango22a (18 Nov 2009)

Could one of the MODS please change the dating on this post to 2 APRIL 2010???


Thanks<


tango22a


edited for clarity


----------



## Loachman (18 Nov 2009)

No guarantee, again, until much closer - I cannot predict where I shall be at that time, yet.

If I'm around, I'll be there and will be sure to arrive earlier.

Before y'all's bedtimes at least..


----------



## tango22a (18 Nov 2009)

Mods:

Need help here please change date to  2 APR 10  

Thanks,


tango22a


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Could one of the MODS please change the dating on this post to 2 APRIL 2010???





			
				tango22a said:
			
		

> Mods:
> Need help here please change date to  2 APR 10


COME ON MODS!! There's only four and a half freakin' months left, dammit!!

 ;D


----------



## tango22a (19 Nov 2009)

Journeyman:

Many thanks for the assist!!


tango22a


----------



## matt101pwn (19 Nov 2009)

April 2nd 2010 sounds good to me. Althought I'm only 16 and probably won't be able to attend since I am "underage" anyways, keep me posted.

Matt


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Nov 2009)

matt101pwn said:
			
		

> April 2nd 2010 sounds good to me. Althought I'm only 16 and probably won't be able to attend since I am "underage" anyways, keep me posted.
> 
> Matt



You know the site has no age restriction whatsoever.

Surf all you want, read, surf some more, read.  I bet you will get all the answers you were hoping to get at one of the meet and greets.

Then there is the recruiting centre angle, drop in and make yourself welcome.  If the Recruiting people aren't too cheap, and are kindly, there may be some coffee brewed, just ask first before pouring yourself a cup.

dileas

tess


----------



## tango22a (19 Nov 2009)

Guys and Girls:

Still need input on dates for M&G:

So far Friday 2 APR10 is the target.

Also available are;

Friday 9 APR 10, Friday 16 Apr 10,  Friday 23 Apr 10 and Friday 30 Apr 10.

Sat 3 Apr 10, Sat 10 Apr 10, Sat 17 Apr 10 and Sat 24 Apr 19.


Your input is asked and encouraged.

Timings will be from 1900hrs until whenever.


Thanks,


tango22a


----------



## matt101pwn (19 Nov 2009)

I'm available any day for the M&G just keep me posted on the dates Sarge. Thanks in advance! Hoping to meet everyone!

Matt


----------



## CountDC (19 Nov 2009)

Just had to...

Wow - 764 posts on a M&G!!


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2009)

Considering the first post was back in July 16, 2006,  at 21:43:17; that isn't too bad.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Nov 2009)

And technically there have been several meet and greets in this thread, both planned and AAR with pics.


----------



## tango22a (19 Nov 2009)

Danjanou:


There WILL be an AAR and there WILL be pics!!


tango22a


----------



## Journeyman (20 Nov 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> There WILL be an AAR and there WILL be pics!!


...weather permitting    >


----------



## tango22a (20 Nov 2009)

Journeyman:

You really are a bundle of laughs (or a basket of snakes) aren't you??

Why don't you join us.....you'd fit right  in!!  Just jump on your sodermycle and wend your way, happily, here. 


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## tango22a (30 Nov 2009)

Guys and Girls:


Will restart this thread sometime around 1FEB10. Meanwhile feel free to pass on ideas for dates etc. by PM.


Thanks 


tango22a


----------



## tango22a (20 Jan 2010)

Guys and Girls:

Due to the onset of a major medical problem I will be unable to ramrod the next Toronto M & G. Hopefully someone else can take over for me.


Regrets,


tango22a


Please don't fight over the job!!


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2010)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Guys and Girls:
> 
> Due to the onset of a major medical problem I will be unable to ramrod the next Toronto M & G. Hopefully someone else can take over for me.
> 
> ...





Yikes. Hope that you, your loved one, your friend --- make it through whatever the medical issue is rapidly and fully.

Vern

I'm no good at ramrodding anything.


----------



## Loachman (20 Jan 2010)

I hope that you get through it quickly, whatever it is.

I can't ramrod anything from where I am, and not for a while.


----------



## mariomike (20 Jan 2010)

Sorry to hear you are unwell, Tango22A. 
As you rest and heal, know that you are thought of warmly and wished a quick recovery.


----------



## kratz (30 Apr 2011)

It has been two years since the GTA has hosted a Navy.ca (MilNet.ca family) Meet and Greet.

Our last M&G saw eight members plus friends attending. The place we were at last time was terrific and I can book it again.

Aside from asking for interest, a date is needed so this time I suggest *17 June 11.*
This offer is open to all site members who are of age in the province of Ontario.
The suggested date for this M&G is adjustable if needed.

Once we have confirmed a minimum of 10 interested people, I will book the site we agree with.


----------

